# il mio ex....



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2009)

E' finita col mio ex ragazzo da ormai un anno. E' finita col mio ex amante da 10mesi, forse qualcosa in più. 
Con l'amante praticamente due anni e mezzo di tira e molla(più molla che altro), in cui non ci sentiva per mesi e mesi, dopo che io (sempre io) chiudevo dicendo 'non mi va più, troppo complicato' o simili. Poi al primo momento 'no' tornavo a cercare le sue attenzioni, che non mi faceva mai mancare.
Il complimento, la risata... mi dava piccolissime briciole che mi bastavano (come stampella) perchè dall'altra parte non le avevo più. Dall'altra parte la vita era dovere. Peso e responsabilità. Neppure un barlume di altro. Nè prospettiva.
L'amante era solo leggerezza, insieme non saremmo durati un minuto. Quando ho chiuso con il mio ragazzo non ho detto niente all'amante.
E ho ripreso a vederlo (anche se erano almeno sei mesi che avamo smesso di frequentarci) ma in pochissimi incontri (due o tre) ho capito che non potevo fare la sua stampella senza avere la mia.
Era una relazione assurda che reggeva 'a quattro' ma non 'a tre'.
Dopo un pò ho incontrato il mio attuale compagno. 
L'amante lo sento per lavoro, ogni tanto. Capita che non ci si senta per 4 mesi e poi di seguito ogni giorno. Sempre per lavoro. 
Lui butta sempre lì la battutina simpatica (ma non esagera, l'ho seriamente redarguito, gli ho anche detto che avevo un nuovo compagno e che stavolta era cambiato tutto e lui è ovviamente caduto dalle nuvole e mi ha domandato 'come mai non mi avevi detto che ti eri lasciata?' e io 'bè, non mi pareva fossero affari tuoi!ora ho trovato la persona giusta, prima evidentemente non lo era, ecco perchè era nata quella cosa fra noi'). Ogni tanto mi chiede se ci vediamo per un caffè e io in genere evito e nicchio, ma quando è capitato non è stato un problema. Ma non ho più piacere a parlare con lui, a sentirmene lusingata, a passare tempo nel bar. In genere dico un paio di frasi formali e scappo. 
Questo post è più una riflessione che una richiesta di consigli.
Rifletto su come siamo fragili e complessi.
su come abbiamo continuamente bisogno di stampelle. Emotive, pratiche, emozionali.
Stampelle per il periodo difficile al lavoro o quello impossibile a casa. Stampelle per non pensare o per confidarsi.
Lui è ancora lì e me ne spiace. Ha ancora bisogno di stampelle. Di sentirsi seducente attraverso gli occhi di una ragazza giovane e allegra. Di sentirsi forte a casa mostrandosi debole con l'amante di turno. A volte mi accorgo che non conosce altre modalità relazionali che la seduzione. E mi spiace un pò per lui. Ma gli sorrido, gli voglio bene, in fondo il casino me lo sono cucita addosso e lui davvero c'entra poco.

Ora sto bene e mi sento una persona nuova. Il mio compagno sa del tradimento, sa che quest'uomo a volte lo vedo per lavoro, non ne è felice, ma si fida ed è tranquillo. Non mi chiede nulla. Sa che lo amo. Sente quanto lo amo. Stiamo pensando ad una casa con una stanza in più. E io mi sento libera. Sento di non aver bisogno di stampelle. Nemmeno di quelle che mi facevano sentire bella o apprezzata, come lui faceva. 
Non mi serve più...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Novembre 2009)

Ed è bello che quando uno fa delle esperienze, poi le stesse non gli scivolino addosso, ma restino come "lezione" di vita, anche se non bisogna illudersi che, in determinati momenti, non si ricominci ad aver bisogno di stampelle... Siamo assolutamente umani e fallaci.


----------



## Magenta (27 Novembre 2009)

Sei stata bravissima.
Te lo dico col cuore.
Siamo esseri umani e ci è concesso sbagliare.
Hai sbagliato ma ti è servito per capire che quella relazione non era per te.
Ti auguro veramente tutto il bene del mondo.


----------



## mirtilla (27 Novembre 2009)

brava grande, hai fatto il tuo percorso e sei diventata GRANDE!

Ti abbraccio forte e sono felicissima della felicità che stai vivendo!


----------



## Iris (27 Novembre 2009)

*Grande*

Beh...che dire...felicità strameritata!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2009)

grazie, anche del vostro supporto.
quello che so oggi, lo ignoravo allora.
ma almeno so che questa esperienza non è stata vana. Ho imparato un sacco di cose e ho capito... 
Almeno buona parte! :mexican:
Vi abbraccio forte a tutti e benritrovati!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' finita col mio ex ragazzo da ormai un anno. E' finita col mio ex amante da 10mesi, forse qualcosa in più.
> Con l'amante praticamente due anni e mezzo di tira e molla(più molla che altro), in cui non ci sentiva per mesi e mesi, dopo che io (sempre io) chiudevo dicendo 'non mi va più, troppo complicato' o simili. Poi al primo momento 'no' tornavo a cercare le sue attenzioni, che non mi faceva mai mancare.
> Il complimento, la risata... mi dava piccolissime briciole che mi bastavano (come stampella) perchè dall'altra parte non le avevo più. Dall'altra parte la vita era dovere. Peso e responsabilità. Neppure un barlume di altro. Nè prospettiva.
> L'amante era solo leggerezza, insieme non saremmo durati un minuto. Quando ho chiuso con il mio ragazzo non ho detto niente all'amante.
> ...


Ma...durerà?


----------



## Blondiee (30 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' finita col mio ex ragazzo da ormai un anno. E' finita col mio ex amante da 10mesi, forse qualcosa in più.
> Con l'amante praticamente due anni e mezzo di tira e molla(più molla che altro), in cui non ci sentiva per mesi e mesi, dopo che io (sempre io) chiudevo dicendo 'non mi va più, troppo complicato' o simili. Poi al primo momento 'no' tornavo a cercare le sue attenzioni, che non mi faceva mai mancare.
> Il complimento, la risata... mi dava piccolissime briciole che mi bastavano (come stampella) perchè dall'altra parte non le avevo più. Dall'altra parte la vita era dovere. Peso e responsabilità. Neppure un barlume di altro. Nè prospettiva.
> L'amante era solo leggerezza, insieme non saremmo durati un minuto. Quando ho chiuso con il mio ragazzo non ho detto niente all'amante.
> ...


 
Sono felice per te.
E' molto bello questo thread, non è solo una tua riflessione personale ma anche un invito a riflettere. Mi chiedo (e ti chiedo), ma quando hai conosciuto il tuo ex-amante, eri conscia che lui in quel momento per te rappresentava una stampella? In quel periodo pensavi fosse uno "scivolone" dalla tua storia e tutto tra te e  il tuo ex andava bene e poteva proseguire o ti eri resa conto che si era rotto qualcosa con il tuo ex-ragazzo?


----------



## Airforever (30 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' finita col mio ex ragazzo da ormai un anno. E' finita col mio ex amante da 10mesi, forse qualcosa in più.
> Con l'amante praticamente due anni e mezzo di tira e molla(più molla che altro), in cui non ci sentiva per mesi e mesi, dopo che io (sempre io) chiudevo dicendo 'non mi va più, troppo complicato' o simili. Poi al primo momento 'no' tornavo a cercare le sue attenzioni, che non mi faceva mai mancare.
> Il complimento, la risata... mi dava piccolissime briciole che mi bastavano (come stampella) perchè dall'altra parte non le avevo più. Dall'altra parte la vita era dovere. Peso e responsabilità. Neppure un barlume di altro. Nè prospettiva.
> L'amante era solo leggerezza, insieme non saremmo durati un minuto. Quando ho chiuso con il mio ragazzo non ho detto niente all'amante.
> ...


Una mia riflessione senza giudizi: hai tradito per poi lasciare chi hai tradito. Che per me è un'azione insensata, perchè se sei arrivata al punto di lasciarlo non capisco perchè non lo hai fatto subito invece che appunto tradirlo.
Egoismo? Non parlo di te, ma in generale: quando l'essere umano che decide d'instaurare un rapporto sentimentale la smetterà di non pensare anche all'altro?
Air


----------



## Grande82 (30 Novembre 2009)

Blondie ha detto:


> Sono felice per te.
> E' molto bello questo thread, non è solo una tua riflessione personale ma anche un invito a riflettere. Mi chiedo (e ti chiedo), ma quando hai conosciuto il tuo ex-amante, eri conscia che lui in quel momento per te rappresentava una stampella? In quel periodo pensavi fosse uno "scivolone" dalla tua storia e tutto tra te e il tuo ex andava bene e poteva proseguire o ti eri resa conto che si era rotto qualcosa con il tuo ex-ragazzo?


 in quel momento (e nei molti mesi che sono seguiti all'attrazione iniziale, ma prima di iniziare la relazione... ebbene sì, me la sono tirata per mesi e mesi) pensavo fosse... uno scivolone.
Una tentazione.
Una cosa da 'non sono solo la brava ragazza che pensano tutti, questa è una cosa che faccio solo per me'.
All'inizio lo evitavo.
Poi ho cominciato a giocare col fuoco pensando di non bruciarmi.
Poi è cominciata la fase in cui ho capito che qualcosa stava accadendo, ma credevo fosse una cosa solo mia, completamente slegata dal mio ragazzo e da sua moglie. Una cosa che non faceva male a nessuno.... 
Quando è iniziata la relazione ero così travolta tra sensi di colpa, passione, cercare di non farmi scoprire, il lavoro che mi assorbiva molto tempo e il resto della mia vita... che nemmeno mi rendevo conto. Ogni tanto trovavo il tempo per pensare al casino che combinavo e chiudevo con lui. Poi, appena il mio ragazzo mi deludeva o succedeva qualcosa, tornavo a cercarlo.... Dopo un pò, complice anche il forum, ho capito. Che era tutto legato... 
Ma è stato un percorso lungo..
In effetti ho scritto qui questa storia perchè sia di stimolo a riflettere. A rendersi conto che non basta iniziare o chiudere una storia per poter dire 'ne sono fuori'. Bisogna guardarsi dentro e a volte fa male parecchio.
Ci sonos tate volte in cui sono stata con entrambi lo stesso giorno. In cui il mio ragazzo mi dava buca e io per vendetta chiamavo l'altro per vederlo. In cui mi convincevo di provare sentimenti autentici per dare una parvenza di 'bellezza' a questa relazione.... :sonar:


----------



## Grande82 (30 Novembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Una mia riflessione senza giudizi: hai tradito per poi lasciare chi hai tradito. Che per me è un'azione insensata, perchè se sei arrivata al punto di lasciarlo non capisco perchè non lo hai fatto subito invece che appunto tradirlo.
> Egoismo? Non parlo di te, ma in generale: quando l'essere umano che decide d'instaurare un rapporto sentimentale la smetterà di non pensare anche all'altro?
> Air


 non ho lasciato subito perchè pensavo che il tradimento fosse del tutto slegato dalla mia storia. 
Pensavo non c'entrasse il mio uomo, di amarlo come prima! 
Se avessi saputo avrei evitato a entrambi tutta la storia. 
C'era, lo ammetto, una componente di paura a lasciare una relazione dopo tanti anni, e rimanere sola (cosa che comunque ho poi fatto e voluto!).
C'era anche certamente una componente nel non voler deludere tutti quelli che ci conoscevano come coppia: la mia famiglia, i suoi genitori e i suoi amici che non ho più rivisto... volevo tentarle tutte prima di chiudere con tutti loro... 
Ma la cosa preponderante era che ero sicura di amarlo ancora.
E forse ancora un pò lo amo, nel senso che amo quello che siamo stati e ci siamo dati e non potrò scordarlo mai, ma ci siamo davvero fatti troppo male ed era finita, ma non lo sapevo.


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho lasciato subito perchè pensavo che il tradimento fosse del tutto slegato dalla mia storia.
> Pensavo non c'entrasse il mio uomo, di amarlo come prima!
> Se avessi saputo avrei evitato a entrambi tutta la storia.
> C'era, lo ammetto, una componente di paura a lasciare una relazione dopo tanti anni, e rimanere sola (cosa che comunque ho poi fatto e voluto!).
> ...


----------



## disincanto (30 Novembre 2009)

Grande! Sei riuscita anche a parlare al tuo nuovo compagno di quello che ti era successo...ecco: qst è una cosa che mi son chiesta...riuscirò mai a parlare al mio prossimo (e sxo definitivo) uomo di quel che mi è successo in quei mesi ormai finiti? Ho paura di no e mi conosco: non so iniziare una relazione senza raccontare tutto ciò che l'ha preceduta (dall'asilo ad oggi :carneval...e dunque...resterò x sempre sola? Spero che il fardello di colpa che mi porto sulle spalle (meritatissimo) non mi condanni a restare da sola per sempre...


----------



## Grande82 (30 Novembre 2009)

disincanto ha detto:


> Grande! Sei riuscita anche a parlare al tuo nuovo compagno di quello che ti era successo...ecco: qst è una cosa che mi son chiesta...riuscirò mai a parlare al mio prossimo (e sxo definitivo) uomo di quel che mi è successo in quei mesi ormai finiti? Ho paura di no e mi conosco: non so iniziare una relazione senza raccontare tutto ciò che l'ha preceduta (dall'asilo ad oggi :carneval...e dunque...resterò x sempre sola? Spero che il fardello di colpa che mi porto sulle spalle (meritatissimo) non mi condanni a restare da sola per sempre...


 non esageriamo!! mica hai fatto fuori qualcuno!
ci si inizia a conoscere, si fa un percorso in due ed entrambi si ha scheletri negli armadi.
poi ad un certo punto... se ne parla.


----------



## Airforever (1 Dicembre 2009)

disincanto ha detto:


> Grande! Sei riuscita anche a parlare al tuo nuovo compagno di quello che ti era successo...ecco: qst è una cosa che mi son chiesta...riuscirò mai a parlare al mio prossimo (e sxo definitivo) uomo di quel che mi è successo in quei mesi ormai finiti? Ho paura di no e mi conosco: non so iniziare una relazione senza raccontare tutto ciò che l'ha preceduta (dall'asilo ad oggi :carneval...e dunque...resterò x sempre sola? Spero che il fardello di colpa che mi porto sulle spalle (meritatissimo) non mi condanni a restare da sola per sempre...


Credo che le palle che Grande non ha avuto allora, con l'ex, ora le abbia tirate fuori:up:.
Non è certamente il miglior biglietto da visita quello di presentarsi alla new entry come ex traditore o traditrice che sia. Grande però :up:*ora è davvero grande:up:* ed ha fatto questo passo, pur rischiando d'essere lasciata dalla new entry stessa (il suo attuale boy avrebbe anche potuto pensare: 'Se ha tradito chi mi ha preceduto potrebbe farlo anche con me:idea:'... e quindi interrompere il rapporto.
Mi fa sorridere, però, l'esagerazione delle persone (scusami Grande se mi permetto...): passano dal tradimento al confidare d'aver tradito.
Marco


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Credo che le palle che Grande non ha avuto allora, con l'ex, ora le abbia tirate fuori:up:.
> Non è certamente il miglior biglietto da visita quello di presentarsi alla new entry come ex traditore o traditrice che sia. Grande però :up:*ora è davvero grande:up:* ed ha fatto questo passo, pur rischiando d'essere lasciata dalla new entry stessa (il suo attuale boy avrebbe anche potuto pensare: 'Se ha tradito chi mi ha preceduto potrebbe farlo anche con me:idea:'... e quindi interrompere il rapporto.
> Mi fa sorridere, però, l'esagerazione delle persone (scusami Grande se mi permetto...): passano dal tradimento al confidare d'aver tradito.
> Marco


Ehm...Marco...mi spieghi meglio questi concetti, non ho capito nienta...
Che vuol dire che " Se ha tradito, dunque mi tradirà?" 
Non...penso...che funzioni proprio così...

Che vuol dire passare dal tradimento al confidare d'aver tradito?

Mi spieghi???

Marco...per quanto facciamo, non siamo nella testa dell'altro...penso...uhm...


----------



## Airforever (1 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...Marco...mi spieghi meglio questi concetti, non ho capito nienta...
> Che vuol dire che " Se ha tradito, dunque mi tradirà?"
> Non...penso...che funzioni proprio così...
> 
> ...


Ciao Conte, ti spigo per punti:
- Già non si può essere sicuri di una persona che non ha mai tradito, figuriamoci di una persona (parlo di chiunque, non di Grande, naturalmente) che lo ha già fatto.
- Vuol dire che si passa dall'essere 'carogne' (l'ho messo tra virgolette perchè è *SOLO* un modo di dire), dall'essere egoisti al... al punto di confidare al nuovo partner d'aver tradito in passato... un po' per dimostrare che ora si è talmente sinceri, ma talmente sinceri che ti vengo a dire a te, mia nuova fiamma che mi sono comportato/a male in passato...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Conte, ti spigo per punti:
> - Già non si può essere sicuri di una persona che non ha mai tradito, figuriamoci di una persona (parlo di chiunque, non di Grande, naturalmente) che lo ha già fatto.
> No guarda che le probabilita' son le stesse che abbia tradito in passato o meno... anzi a dirla tutta chi ha tradito in passato sa che non vale manco la pena di rompersi i coglioni tra balle e sotterfugi, almeno da traditrice ora la vedo cosi', non posso metterci la mano sul fuoco perche' mai si sa, ma ti assicuro che ho constatato non che fa per me (credo valga anche per Grande e tanti altri).
> 
> ...


Dipingi i traditori come se fossero 100% pezzi di merda e guarda, non e' sempre cosi'


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2009)

piu' che altro, Air, siamo alle solite, credo poche alle "etichette". Cosa vuol dire "traditore"? Ha avuto una relazione primaria insoddisfacente (piu' per colpa del compagno che sua, se proprio vogliamo puntualizzare...), una secondaria non decollata, non è che è una che si incontra negli hotel con gli sconosciuti ogni 3 x 2!!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipingi i traditori come se fossero 100% pezzi di merda e guarda, non e' sempre cosi'


quoto Lettri e sul rifarlo ri - quoto: PIUTTOSTO MORTA


----------



## Airforever (1 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipingi i traditori come se fossero 100% pezzi di merda e guarda, non e' sempre cosi'


*Mai detto ciò*. Dico solo che conosco persone che si sono separate nonostante abbiano situazioni familiari complesse, quali matrimonio (vincolo civile-religioso) e bambini piccoli. Quelle situazioni che secondo i traditori (la maggior parte) sono situazioni d'impossibilità.
- Questo per dire che il traditore ha poco da puntare il dito contro il tradito... qusi quasi come fosse quest'ultimo causa del tradimento.
- Questo per dire che che è conveniente rifugiarsi dietro al: 'Sono condannato/a a tradire perchè 'non' mi è possibile lasciare perchè mia mamma ha l'emorroidi, mio padre un cancro al 'picio', mia suocera prurito vaginale ed al mio suocero non tira più...aggiungendo che mio figlio ha i crampi dovuti alla crescita e mia figlia ha già il ciclo a 9 anni'.
*TUTTE PALLE!*​


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Mai detto ciò*. Dico solo che conosco persone che si sono separate nonostante abbiano situazioni familiari complesse, quali matrimonio (vincolo civile-religioso) e bambini piccoli. Quelle situazioni che secondo i traditori (la maggior parte) sono situazioni d'impossibilità.
> - Questo per dire che il traditore ha poco da puntare il dito contro il tradito... qusi quasi come fosse quest'ultimo causa del tradimento.
> - Questo per dire che che è conveniente rifugiarsi dietro al: 'Sono condannato/a a tradire perchè 'non' mi è possibile lasciare perchè mia mamma ha l'emorroidi, mio padre un cancro al 'picio', mia suocera prurito vaginale ed al mio suocero non tira più...aggiungendo che mio figlio ha i crampi dovuti alla crescita e mia figlia ha già il ciclo a 9 anni'.
> *TUTTE PALLE!*​



Per carità, sfogo sacrosanto, ma un pò scontato.

In realtà pure io quando ho tradito io, provavo più o meno le stesse "scusanti"... io sosterrò sempre l'ipotesi che il traditore è un malato di mente, una persona che non è più lei, così come i suoi comportamenti vanno spesso contro i suoi stessi principi.

Ora da "sano" rido a pensare a me stesso in versione amante. Ero proprio stupido.


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Mai detto ciò*. Dico solo che conosco persone che si sono separate nonostante abbiano situazioni familiari complesse, quali matrimonio (vincolo civile-religioso) e bambini piccoli. Quelle situazioni che secondo i traditori (la maggior parte) sono situazioni d'impossibilità.
> - Questo per dire che il traditore ha poco da puntare il dito contro il tradito... qusi quasi come fosse quest'ultimo causa del tradimento.
> - Questo per dire che che è conveniente rifugiarsi dietro al: 'Sono condannato/a a tradire perchè 'non' mi è possibile lasciare perchè *mia mamma ha l'emorroidi, mio padre un cancro al 'picio', mia suocera prurito vaginale ed al mio suocero non tira più...aggiungendo che mio figlio ha i crampi dovuti alla crescita e mia figlia ha già il ciclo a 9 anni'.*
> 
> *TUTTE PALLE!*​


 ih che famiglia


----------



## Airforever (1 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Per carità, sfogo sacrosanto, ma un pò scontato.
> 
> In realtà pure io quando ho tradito io, provavo più o meno le stesse "scusanti"... io sosterrò sempre l'ipotesi che il traditore è un malato di mente, una persona che non è più lei, così come i suoi comportamenti vanno spesso contro i suoi stessi principi.
> 
> Ora da "sano" rido a pensare a me stesso in versione amante. Ero proprio stupido.


Non voglio saperne più d'un traditore, sia chiaro.
Ti garantisco, però, che il traditore è uno che la sa lunga. Non un malato di mente.
Il traditore è una persona che dopo un po' che mangia la stessa minestra è stufo e vuole assaggiarne un'altra. E siccome sa che essendo legato alla prima minestra, in teoria non dovrebbe-potrebbe assaggiarne un'altra, incomincia a dire che la prima minetsra è scotta, che il brodo è salato, che il piatto in cui è stata versata, in realtà, non era proprio lindo...


----------



## Grande82 (1 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> piu' che altro, Air, siamo alle solite, credo poche alle "etichette". Cosa vuol dire "traditore"? Ha avuto una relazione primaria insoddisfacente (piu' per colpa del compagno che sua, se proprio vogliamo puntualizzare...), una secondaria non decollata, non è che è una che si incontra negli hotel con gli sconosciuti ogni 3 x 2!!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Conte, ti spigo per punti:
> - Già non si può essere sicuri di una persona che non ha mai tradito, figuriamoci di una persona (parlo di chiunque, non di Grande, naturalmente) che lo ha già fatto.
> - Vuol dire che si passa dall'essere 'carogne' (l'ho messo tra virgolette perchè è *SOLO* un modo di dire), dall'essere egoisti al... al punto di confidare al nuovo partner d'aver tradito in passato... un po' per dimostrare che ora si è talmente sinceri, ma talmente sinceri che ti vengo a dire a te, mia nuova fiamma che mi sono comportato/a male in passato...


Ma che vuol dire essere sicuri di una persona? 
Guarda eh? Che proprio quello/a che ti dice...io non farò mai sta roba, poi farà proprio quella...
Però su una roba ti dò ragione, io non capisco che bisogno ci sia di narrare il proprio passato ad un nuovo partner...
Il passato è passato...
Ma figuriamoci, ci sono così tante cose che ho fatto io nella mia vita, di cui non ho mai parlato ad anima viva...
O cosa c'è? Quella psicosi da...ah si, tu vedi in me una donna meravigliosa, ma se tu sapessi che un tempo facevo la prostituta non mi ameresti...

Ma l'amore...quello vero...ha bisogno di ste menate qua?

Eppoi...Air, metti che una, anche per darsi un contegno, ti riveli un suo passato trasgressivo...tanto non hai più nessun modo di verificarlo...

Insomma...per me in un nuovo amore...solo na roba fa casino...quando inavvertitamente assumi atteggiamenti o comportamenti...che all'altro riportano a situazioni spiacevoli.

Ma non è giusto che il nuovo partner...paghi i disastri del precedente...anche se di fatto va così e ne so qualcosa. So che proprio la mia "diversità" ha convinto mia moglie a provare a stare con me. Con annessi e connessi.

Per esempio mia moglie aveva prima di me un tipo possessivo e geloso...ecco...da sempre se io sono un attimo possessivo...succede il finimondo...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipingi i traditori come se fossero 100% pezzi di merda e guarda, non e' sempre cosi'


Ma scusa non è MAI così...ma siamo ancora a ste mentalità qua?
Ah ma allora l'uomo le combina ed è VIR, la donna invece le combina perchè è PUT...

Mai pensare che certe cose succedono SEMPRE per concorso di colpa? No eh?

Ma porco mondo, più tu fai felice la tua donna, meno ti tradirà...ovvio no? Oppure...cavoli...dai na sbandata capita a tutti...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Mai detto ciò*. Dico solo che conosco persone che si sono separate nonostante abbiano situazioni familiari complesse, quali matrimonio (vincolo civile-religioso) e bambini piccoli. Quelle situazioni che secondo i traditori (la maggior parte) sono situazioni d'impossibilità.
> - Questo per dire che il traditore ha poco da puntare il dito contro il tradito... qusi quasi come fosse quest'ultimo causa del tradimento.
> - Questo per dire che che è conveniente rifugiarsi dietro al: 'Sono condannato/a a tradire perchè 'non' mi è possibile lasciare perchè mia mamma ha l'emorroidi, mio padre un cancro al 'picio', mia suocera prurito vaginale ed al mio suocero non tira più...aggiungendo che mio figlio ha i crampi dovuti alla crescita e mia figlia ha già il ciclo a 9 anni'.
> 
> *TUTTE PALLE!*​


Ma perchè sei così esclusivista? Guarda che un bel giorno, potresti essere tu quello che salta dall'altra parte e senza tanto accorgersene...
Poi Marco, sposati, e cammina per 20 anni. 
Poi ne riparliamo.
Ci si separa, perchè oramai è divenuto IMPOSSIBILE convivere. 
Ti salvi, solo se usi delle precauzioni...sei stai attento a non andare troppo oltre...a non fare qualche cosa che per l'altro sia inaccettabile. 
Bisogna quindi avere sempre dei cuscinetti...per esempio: io so che devo andarci piano con gli insulti, so insultare molto bene. Ecco...Marco, io so che un insulto di troppo potrebbe essermi fatale. Allora io ammiro lei, quando sa avvisarmi...sa ammonirmi...

Penso che a due sia come col calcio...ammonito...ammonito...ammonito...e poi espulso.

E lo stesso vale per lei. 
Lei sa benissimo...che quando io ho deciso una cosa, non c'è forza al mondo capace di farmi desistere.
Penso che tante volte amare, da parte mia, sia proprio "astenermi da agire". 

Per questo io chiedo a Grande...ma durerà?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non voglio saperne più d'un traditore, sia chiaro.
> Ti garantisco, però, che il traditore è uno che la sa lunga. Non un malato di mente.
> Il traditore è una persona che dopo un po' che mangia la stessa minestra è stufo e vuole assaggiarne un'altra. E siccome sa che essendo legato alla prima minestra, in teoria non dovrebbe-potrebbe assaggiarne un'altra, incomincia a dire che la prima minetsra è scotta, che il brodo è salato, che il piatto in cui è stata versata, in realtà, non era proprio lindo...


Come la sa lunga? 
Oh signour...
Mai pensato che lo fa, alle volte, proprio...perchè la minestra manca?

No credimi...quando inizia a dire che la minestra è scotta...è lei che deve alzare le orecchie...e chiedersi: mi ama ancora?

Se ami non tradisci, è la più grande balla del mondo...
Vorresti che fosse così...ma non è così...


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ami non tradisci, è la più grande balla del mondo...
> Vorresti che fosse così...ma non è così...


Oddio... ti quoto!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Conte, ti spigo per punti:
> - Già non si può essere sicuri di una persona che non ha mai tradito, figuriamoci di una persona (parlo di chiunque, non di Grande, naturalmente) che lo ha già fatto.
> - Vuol dire che si passa dall'essere 'carogne' (l'ho messo tra virgolette perchè è *SOLO* un modo di dire), dall'essere egoisti al... al punto di confidare al nuovo partner d'aver tradito in passato... un po' per dimostrare che ora si è talmente sinceri, ma talmente sinceri che ti vengo a dire a te, mia nuova fiamma che mi sono comportato/a male in passato...


 caro marco, dissento, mi spiace.
Inanzitutto chi ha già tradito.... se è persona in grado di pensarci su un attimino, di fare autocritica, di domandarsi i perchè e cercare di risolverli.. difficilmente ci cascherà ancora!! Personalmente ti dico: chi me lo fa fare??!?!?!?!? ' stato un inferno!! Mesi, anni, di inferno. Per carità, inteno, ma soprattutto intenso il lavoro su di me (per lo più grazie a voi).
E prima di quest'uomo? Quando ho conosciuto il mio ex ero stata solo con un altro, mai nemmeno pensato di tradire, praticamente la donna perfetta da sposare e poi... l'ho tradito.
Ora ho conosciuto questo ragazzo, ques'uomo, durerà? Ovviamente non ho la sfera, ma ogni giorno sono più innamorata e più felice... non mi pare poco. 
E pensiero di tradire nemmeno mi sfiora.

Per quanto concerne il 'confessare', l'ho fatto una sera, mentre si parlava e lui mi ha iesto 'hai mai tradito?' 
ci conoscevamo da molto poco. Gli dissi di sì. gli dissi la verità. Innanzitutto perè non si inizia niente con una bugia. E insecondo luogo perchè non mi vergogno del percorso che ho fatto. Non è ammirevole, ma non mi vergogno. Io sono questa qui.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Oddio... ti quoto!


 col senno di poi posso solo dire che:
- ho tradito con l'idea che 'questa è solo una scappatella, mi tolgo il prurito e torno dal mio amato che amo come prima'.
- ho finito per trascinare la relazione a lungo e mescolarci in mezzo anche dei sentimenti.
- ho capito che era l'amore ad essere allo stremo, anche se non l'avevo ammesso prima.
Ora?
ora sono più consapevole e penso che riconoscerei i segnali: 'voglai di tradire? ok, fermiamoci e parlimone'.
Ma in quel momento è andata così. E anche se non lo ammettevo era la fine dell'amore.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> 'Sono condannato/a a tradire perchè 'non' mi è possibile lasciare perchè mia mamma ha l'emorroidi, mio padre un cancro al 'picio', mia suocera prurito vaginale ed al mio suocero non tira più...aggiungendo che mio figlio ha i crampi dovuti alla crescita e mia figlia ha già il ciclo a 9 anni'.
> *TUTTE PALLE!*​



Marco su questa tua propensione a usare metafore ginecologiche e andrologiche mi interrogherei seriamente, eh!

E' un modo dispregiativo di leggere la realtà che in primis fa male a TE! Ed esprime un TUO disagio...

C'è gente che si innamora, gente che tradisce, gente che torna in famiglia e ricostruisce, ci va rispetto di base per tutti, non credi?!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Per carità, sfogo sacrosanto, ma un pò scontato.
> 
> In realtà pure io quando ho tradito io, provavo più o meno le stesse "scusanti"... io sosterrò sempre l'ipotesi che il traditore è un malato di mente, una persona che non è più lei, così come i suoi comportamenti vanno spesso contro i suoi stessi principi.
> 
> Ora da "sano" rido a pensare a me stesso in versione amante. Ero proprio stupido.


Ora va in pace fratello e non peccare più...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Oddio... ti quoto!


Vedi...è solo quel pernicioso aristotelismo...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> caro marco, dissento, mi spiace.
> Inanzitutto chi ha già tradito.... se è persona in grado di pensarci su un attimino, di fare autocritica, di domandarsi i perchè e cercare di risolverli.. difficilmente ci cascherà ancora!! Personalmente ti dico: chi me lo fa fare??!?!?!?!? ' stato un inferno!! Mesi, anni, di inferno. Per carità, inteno, ma soprattutto intenso il lavoro su di me (per lo più grazie a voi).
> E prima di quest'uomo? Quando ho conosciuto il mio ex ero stata solo con un altro, mai nemmeno pensato di tradire, praticamente la donna perfetta da sposare e poi... l'ho tradito.
> Ora ho conosciuto questo ragazzo, ques'uomo, durerà? Ovviamente non ho la sfera, ma ogni giorno sono più innamorata e più felice... non mi pare poco.
> ...


Sei solo UMANA.
Non hai nulla di che vergognarti...sai?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> col senno di poi posso solo dire che:
> - ho tradito con l'idea che 'questa è solo una scappatella, mi tolgo il prurito e torno dal mio amato che amo come prima'.
> - ho finito per trascinare la relazione a lungo e mescolarci in mezzo anche dei sentimenti.
> - ho capito che era l'amore ad essere allo stremo, anche se non l'avevo ammesso prima.
> ...


Ti capisco...certo va proprio così...
Mi piace sta roba della CONSAPEVOLEZZA...

Ma mi sento molto di spezzare una lancia anche in favore di Marco, leggo molto in lui, di me. Del mio idealismo, del mio o tutto o niente, del mio essere stato intransigente...per nulla comprensivo. Poi anche a me è capitato di fare esattamente non come sognavo.

Ho capito che si fa presto a farsi paladini di questo o quello, invece è molto più costruttivo mettersi lì e percorrere un cammino vicino all'altro, vedere per dove è passato e che cosa ha vissuto. 

Forse Marco, non guardare tanto a COME deve essere LEI per andare bene a te, ma a COME sei TU, per andare bene a LEI. 

Insomma, a tutti può capitare di sbagliare, di ferire.

Penso che si riesca a perdonare, quando si viene stravolti dal dolore dell'altro. Se lo vedi e lo senti, gli dici, dai basta, lascia perdere, è andata così, non passare la vita a condannarti. Siamo umani.

Invece, cosa capita?
Che l'altro con una sfrontatezza che ti lascia allibito, non vede quanto ha da farsi perdonare. E lì iniziano i guai.

Mah..purtroppo...la mia esperienza...mi ha insegnato che le persone più irreprensibili e intransigenti...difettano di un ingrediente: il cuore.

Mica si può stare assieme ad una persona a sto modo:
1) Mi trascuri ti uccido.
2) Mi tradisci ti uccido.
3) Mi fai un affronto ti uccido.
4) Mi rimproveri ti uccido.

Mah...uno si suicida prima.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Mai detto ciò*. Dico solo che conosco persone che si sono separate nonostante abbiano situazioni familiari complesse, quali matrimonio (vincolo civile-religioso) e bambini piccoli. Quelle situazioni che secondo i traditori (la maggior parte) sono situazioni d'impossibilità.
> - Questo per dire che il traditore ha poco da puntare il dito contro il tradito... qusi quasi come fosse quest'ultimo causa del tradimento.
> - Questo per dire che che è conveniente rifugiarsi dietro al: 'Sono condannato/a a tradire perchè 'non' mi è possibile lasciare perchè mia mamma ha l'emorroidi, mio padre un cancro al 'picio', mia suocera prurito vaginale ed al mio suocero non tira più...aggiungendo che mio figlio ha i crampi dovuti alla crescita e mia figlia ha già il ciclo a 9 anni'.
> *TUTTE PALLE!*​


Ma Air, che cazzo dici?


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> caro marco, dissento, mi spiace.
> Inanzitutto chi ha già tradito.... se è persona in grado di pensarci su un attimino, di fare autocritica, di domandarsi i perchè e cercare di risolverli.. difficilmente ci cascherà ancora!! Personalmente ti dico: chi me lo fa fare??!?!?!?!? ' stato un inferno!! Mesi, anni, di inferno. Per carità, inteno, ma soprattutto intenso il lavoro su di me (per lo più grazie a voi).
> E prima di quest'uomo? Quando ho conosciuto il mio ex ero stata solo con un altro, mai nemmeno pensato di tradire, praticamente la donna perfetta da sposare e poi... l'ho tradito.
> Ora ho conosciuto questo ragazzo, ques'uomo, durerà? Ovviamente non ho la sfera, ma ogni giorno sono più innamorata e più felice... non mi pare poco.
> ...


Quoto, quoto e straquoto... Chi dice che tradire la prima volta è difficile e la seconda no, dimentica forse che certe persone imparano dai propri errori. Anch'io come Grande, ricordo i miei mesi di tradimento come i più brutti della mia vita, non lo rifarei mai.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto, quoto e straquoto... Chi dice che tradire la prima volta è difficile e la seconda no, dimentica forse che certe persone imparano dai propri errori. Anch'io come Grande, ricordo i miei mesi di tradimento come i più brutti della mia vita, non lo rifarei mai.


Io invece ricordo certe cose così...
Per fortuna che quella volta c'era lei, in un certo senso, mi ha distolto da insani progetti...

E certi giorni piango per averla silurata.

Aveva ragione lei.

Beata consapevolezza apodittica!

Ma ascolta Kid, voi due...invece di star là a rimestare sto dolore del menga...non basterebbe la forza di andare oltre?

Tu sei stato puttaniere e lei un po' puttana.

Cioè tu mi dicessi: Lei ha un cancro al seno e non so come reagire, ti capirei, ma dai su, per na storietta di sesso extraconiugale...dai non enfatizziamo sempre tutto...cose che sono banali in sè....e che ti giuro, per molte coppie, fanno parte...dei cosidetti segreti da portarsi nell'al di là.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece ricordo certe cose così...
> Per fortuna che quella volta c'era lei, in un certo senso, mi ha distolto da insani progetti...
> 
> E certi giorni piango per averla silurata.
> ...


Ti quoto.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei solo UMANA.
> *Non hai nulla di che vergognarti...sai?*


lo sa lo sa:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto.


Mah mah mah...

Forse avete ragione voi. Rimango dell'idea che sia possibile vivere lasciando le fantasie erotiche tali.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece ricordo certe cose così...
> Per fortuna che quella volta c'era lei, in un certo senso, mi ha distolto da insani progetti...
> 
> E certi giorni piango per averla silurata.
> ...


 tanto normale non è , dal mio punto di vista.
un tradimento incrina la fiducia dell'altro...questo intreccio di "banalità" forse parla di qualcosa che non quadra nella coppia


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto normale non è , dal mio punto di vista.
> un tradimento incrina la fiducia dell'altro...questo intreccio di "banalità" forse parla di qualcosa che non quadra nella coppia


Già... non sono uno di quell iche reputa il tradimento una possibilità di crescita della coppia. Piuttosto è una prova tangibile di qualcosa che non và. Ma che possa essere reputato "normale" o poco grave, mi sembra assurdo. Con il tradimento qualcosa della coppia và letteralmente a puttane (questo si...) per sempre.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Già... non sono uno di quell iche reputa il tradimento una possibilità di crescita della coppia. Piuttosto è una prova tangibile di qualcosa che non và. Ma che possa essere reputato "normale" o poco grave, mi sembra assurdo. Con il tradimento qualcosa della coppia và letteralmente a puttane (questo si...) per sempre.


può anche succedere che non sia così, ma certamente il tuo caso non può essere liquidato con un "fate finta che non sia successo nulla".


ma poi...ora che ci penso: puttaniere e puttana , come la giri la giri il fulcro del peccato sta nella femmina.andiamo bene:unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi...ora che ci penso: puttaniere e puttana , come la giri la giri il fulcro del peccato sta nella femmina.andiamo bene:unhappy:




Ola per la signora Minerva. E basta con questi epiteti! D'ora in poi ogni volta che a una donna verrà data della PUTTANA, all'uomo che esprime questo concetto darò del PEZZO DI MERDA.

D'accordo?!?!


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ola per la signora Minerva. E basta con questi epiteti! D'ora in poi ogni volta che a una donna verrà data della PUTTANA, all'uomo che esprime questo concetto darò del PEZZO DI MERDA.
> 
> D'accordo?!?!


 perché solo un pezzo?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah mah mah...
> 
> Forse avete ragione voi. Rimango dell'idea che sia possibile vivere lasciando le fantasie erotiche tali.


Certo...allora fa finta che il suo tradimento...sia solo una sua fantasia...se fosse vero...tutto quello che racconta mia moglie...eheheheheheeh...in certi momenti...e con l'intenzione di provocare...figuriamoci.

Se non vedo non credo.
E non è fiducia, ma una sana posizione critica...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo sa lo sa:mexican::mexican::mexican:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> può anche succedere che non sia così, ma certamente il tuo caso non può essere liquidato con un "fate finta che non sia successo nulla".
> 
> 
> ma poi...ora che ci penso: puttaniere e puttana , come la giri la giri il fulcro del peccato sta nella femmina.andiamo bene:unhappy:


Non intendevo dire questo, diamine......
Però a dirla tutta, io che vengo da un paesino, posso dirti che è "sempre" colpa della donna. 
Una si separa? é sempre perchè aveva un altro...

é un terreno difficilissimo...è lui bravo a sedurre o e lei che era disponibile? 

Le prostitute esistono perchè ci sono i clienti? 
Se non ci fossero loro, esse esisterebbero?

Insomma...io volevo solo esprimere un concetto...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


:carneval::up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché solo un pezzo?:mrgreen:


Ma non sarebbe meglio porcon?


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non sarebbe meglio porcon?


 aggiudicato !


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> può anche succedere che non sia così, ma certamente il tuo caso non può essere liquidato con un *"fate finta che non sia successo nulla".*
> 
> 
> ma poi...ora che ci penso: puttaniere e puttana , come la giri la giri il fulcro del peccato sta nella femmina.andiamo bene:unhappy:


No ma anche si... non si puo' rimuginare in eterno.
Kid e' gia' da qualche mesetto che lo fa, a un certo punto se vogliono andare avanti devono gettarsi il passato alle spalle altrimenti ci sta che gli rovini il futuro.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ma anche si... non si puo' rimuginare in eterno.
> *Kid e' gia' da qualche mesetto che lo fa,* a un certo punto se vogliono andare avanti devono gettarsi il passato alle spalle altrimenti ci sta che gli rovini il futuro.


personalmente sono piuttosto scettica sul fatto che debbano andare avanti. nonostante abbiano un bambino e tutto il mio rispetto per le unioni da salvaguardare in questo senso
li vedo male
per fortuna non faccio testo ed ho milioni di probabilità di sbagliare


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *personalmente sono piuttosto scettica sul fatto che debbano andare avanti*. nonostante abbiano un bambino e tutto il mio rispetto per le unioni da salvaguardare in questo senso
> li vedo male
> per fortuna non faccio testo ed ho milioni di probabilità di sbagliare


Veramente lo penso anche io, lo dissi anche nel vecchio forum.
Ma se vogliono stare insieme a un certo punto devono smettere di rimuginare e andare avanti


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto perè *non si inizia niente con una bugia.* E insecondo luogo perchè non mi vergogno del percorso che ho fatto. Non è ammirevole, ma non mi vergogno. Io sono questa qui.


 
Ma brava Grande!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente lo penso anche io, lo dissi anche nel vecchio forum.
> Ma se vogliono stare insieme a un certo punto devono smettere di rimuginare e andare avanti



C'è differenza tra il continuare a rimuginare (fase che pare finita per fortuna....) e il periodo di assestamento, dove è necessario metabolizzare lentamente i chili di fango ingurgitati in mesi di balle reciproche...

Ricostruire (qualcosa di credibile) richiede tempo e riflessioni.


----------



## Airforever (2 Dicembre 2009)

Ragazzi, se è come dite voi incomincio ad aver paura dell' 'effetto coppia'. Stando a voi si tradisce anche se si ama, si tradisce anche se c'è interesse nel partner ufficiale... e si tradisce perchè quest'ultimo ha carenze, mancanze, lacune... come se non ce lo fossimo scelto noi, eh?
Se è vero che un traditore su mille lascerà il partner ufficiale per l'amante (e siete stati voi a farmi notare questa cosa) non vi sorge il dubbio che c'è una voglia di trasgredire e basta? Quella che io definisco, volgarmente voglia di farlo/a andare.
Tutti i traditori diventano saggi poi, dopo aver tradito. Tutti stanno male dopo, riflettono dopo, si pentono dopo... ma la vita è fatta solo di dopo o anche, soprattutto, di presente?
Perchè l'essere umano è intelligente, si diploma, si laurea... a 18 anni si festeggia la 'maturità' anagrafica... e poi ci si comporta come degli irresponsabili?
Credo sia solo l'egoismo, il più totale egoismo che porta l'essere umano a fare quel che più lo fa stare bene. Per i traditori, appunto, tradire.


----------



## Airforever (2 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> caro marco, dissento, mi spiace.
> Inanzitutto chi ha già tradito.... se è persona in grado di pensarci su un attimino, di fare autocritica, di domandarsi i perchè e cercare di risolverli.. difficilmente ci cascherà ancora!! Personalmente ti dico: chi me lo fa fare??!?!?!?!? ' stato un inferno!! Mesi, anni, di inferno. Per carità, inteno, ma soprattutto intenso il lavoro su di me (per lo più grazie a voi).
> E prima di quest'uomo? Quando ho conosciuto il mio ex ero stata solo con un altro, mai nemmeno pensato di tradire, praticamente la donna perfetta da sposare e poi... l'ho tradito.
> Ora ho conosciuto questo ragazzo, ques'uomo, durerà? Ovviamente non ho la sfera, ma ogni giorno sono più innamorata e più felice... non mi pare poco.
> ...


Guarda che non basta solo la bella figura del primo giorno: l'onestà dev'essere duratura, anche quando noterai nel partner difetti, lacune, mancanze e carenze.
A meno che non funzioni come una volta, quando esistevano i matrimoni combinati...


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda che non basta solo la bella figura del primo giorno: l'onestà dev'essere duratura, anche quando noterai nel partner difetti, lacune, mancanze e carenze.
> A meno che non funzioni come una volta, quando esistevano i matrimoni combinati...


E il concetto di onestà chi lo stabilisce?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire questo, diamine......
> Però a dirla tutta, io che vengo da un paesino, posso dirti che è "sempre" colpa della donna.
> Una si separa? é sempre perchè aveva un altro...
> ...


questo è il cosiddetto "double standard" , cioé una considerazione diversa dei fatti a seconda che chi li commetta sia maschio o femmina: cioé discriminazione bella e buona!

Ma non bisogna fare l'errore di considerare VERO un fatto solo perché un certo sentire lo qualifica tale!!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se è come dite voi incomincio ad aver paura dell' 'effetto coppia'. Stando a voi si tradisce anche se si ama, si tradisce anche se c'è interesse nel partner ufficiale... e si tradisce perchè quest'ultimo ha carenze, mancanze, lacune... come se non ce lo fossimo scelto noi, eh? .


Marco, ti adoro, ma con te non si puo' discutere: tu non ascolti AFFATTO le cose che ti vengono dette, comunque rielabori alla morte le tue idee di base.

Il che va benissimo, ma è un esercizio un po' solitario, non trovi?!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché solo un pezzo?:mrgreen:


due è troppo!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se è come dite voi incomincio ad aver paura dell' 'effetto coppia'. Stando a voi si tradisce anche se si ama, si tradisce anche se c'è interesse nel partner ufficiale... e si tradisce perchè quest'ultimo ha carenze, mancanze, lacune... come se non ce lo fossimo scelto noi, eh?
> Se è vero che un traditore su mille lascerà il partner ufficiale per l'amante (e siete stati voi a farmi notare questa cosa) non vi sorge il dubbio che c'è una voglia di trasgredire e basta? Quella che io definisco, volgarmente voglia di farlo/a andare.
> Tutti i traditori diventano saggi poi, dopo aver tradito. Tutti stanno male dopo, riflettono dopo, si pentono dopo... ma la vita è fatta solo di dopo o anche, soprattutto, di presente?
> Perchè l'essere umano è intelligente, si diploma, si laurea... a 18 anni si festeggia la 'maturità' anagrafica... e poi ci si comporta come degli irresponsabili?
> Credo sia solo l'egoismo, il più totale egoismo che porta l'essere umano a fare quel che più lo fa stare bene. Per i traditori, appunto, tradire.


 Air, tu perchè non hai mai tradito?
Ecco, al di là della tua risposta, io sono certa che ci sono molte persone che non tradiscono nè lo faranno mai. poi ci sono quelli che dopo la prima botta... capiscono, ed evitano. E ci sono i seriali.
Il mondo è fatto di persone tutte diverse e proprio lì sta il bello.
Non so dov'è la donna giusta per te, nè so chi è. 
O se la incontrerai e se sarà colpo di fulmine o meno. Però so che è una cosa in cui non avrai mai certezze e non esistono dogmi.
Potresti trovare la spogliarellista fedele e la casalinga donna di chiesa che ti mette le corna (la ricordate?!?!) 
Io pensoc he tu debba smettere di incasellare te e gli altri e di voler catalogare tutti ancor prima di conoscerli in modo da avere le spalle coperte. 
Le spalle non te le copra nessuno.
LAsciati andare. 
Buttati e rischia. O alla fine non avrai nulla... 

Ps ho un'amica da farti conoscere, che ne pensi!?!? :mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda che non basta solo la bella figura del primo giorno: l'onestà dev'essere duratura, anche quando noterai nel partner difetti, lacune, mancanze e carenze.
> A meno che non funzioni come una volta, quando esistevano i matrimoni combinati...


 Per il presente garantisco io, per il futuro ci metto buona volontà, consapevolezza dei miei errori e tanto amore.
Di più non posso fare.


PS i matrimoni combinati esistono ancora. Se ti raccontassi della mia amica indiana!! Anzi, appena ho un minuto ci apro un tread...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> E il concetto di onestà chi lo stabilisce?


se vogliamo filosofeggiare ognuno può avereil suo concetto personale di onestà; ma tendo a pensare che ne esista uno oggettivo che tutti hanno ben presente ,magari decidendo consciamente o inconsciamente di eluderlo :
onesto è chi tratta l'altro come vorrebbe essere trattato


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è il cosiddetto "double standard" , cioé una considerazione diversa dei fatti a seconda che chi li commetta sia maschio o femmina: cioé discriminazione bella e buona!
> 
> Ma non bisogna fare l'errore di considerare VERO un fatto solo perché un certo sentire lo qualifica tale!!


Sfondi una porta aperta...
ma sai...gli amici del bar...mi hanno sempre detto che sono il mona che dà retta alle donne.
C'è un fatto però verena, molti di loro...ehm..sono già stati defenestrati dalla moglie...e si aggirano come pezzenti. Ergo?

Tanta gente pensa che sia VERO solo quello che FA COMODO credere a loro...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda che non basta solo la bella figura del primo giorno: l'onestà dev'essere duratura, anche quando noterai nel partner difetti, lacune, mancanze e carenze.
> A meno che non funzioni come una volta, quando esistevano i matrimoni combinati...


OK Marco: mio padre mi ha insegnato che non sei ladro se rubi "solo 5 lire", sei ladro tanto che rubi 5 lire, quanto 5000.

Io voglio portarti su questo guado:
Vale la pena, nella coppia moderna, ESIGERE, a tutti i costi, sempre e comunque, la fedeltà...sessuale?
Cosa è peggio, chi si concede la cosidetta scappatella o quello che passa la vita al tuo fianco, dicendo di amarti, e facendo finta?

Matrimoni combinati?
Uhm...stai certo...che chi, è stato scornato per benino, quando incontra un nuovo partner, FATALITA', guarda a tutti gli aspetti che prima aveva trascurato.

Entrano in gioco, non più solo i sentimenti, ma anche: l'affidabilità, la serietà, la costanza, il senso di responsabilità...e oserei dire...la maturità. 

Non a caso Marco, è più facile intortare una vent'enne, che non una che ha già provato...cosa sia na roba come il matrimonio.

Bisogna forse dire, che tutti bene o male tendiamo all'onestà...poi ci si riesce ciascuno in diversa misura...

Quello che per me è fuori luogo è il controllo, l'esaminare...la vita dell'altro.

E sfatare che so luoghi comuni.

Mica son sempre là che scongiuro tutti i santi che mia moglie non mi cornifichi...la conosco.
Se lei vuole, pfui...me la fa anche sotto il naso. Se non vuole...non lo fa.

Ma mica lo fa o non lo fa per rispetto a me sai?
Penso che sia per rispetto verso sè stessa, se fa o non fa.

Che c'entro io?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta...
> ma sai...gli amici del bar...mi hanno sempre detto che sono il mona che dà retta alle donne.
> C'è un fatto però verena, molti di loro...ehm..sono già stati defenestrati dalla moglie...e si aggirano come pezzenti. Ergo?
> 
> Tanta gente pensa che sia VERO solo quello che FA COMODO credere a loro...


oddio qui mi hai persa, che intendi?!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oddio qui mi hai persa, che intendi?!


Come ti ho persa? Mi spieghi?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Dicembre 2009)

non ho capito cosa intendi...con il discorso dei tipi "cacciati" dalle mogli...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa intendi...con il discorso dei tipi "cacciati" dalle mogli...


Mi spiego:
1) Io non so se è a causa di corna
2) Io so che le donne oggi non sono tanto disposte ad essere fatte passare per stupide, ad essere usate e sfruttate dal compagno.
3) I problemi si acuiscono con l'arrivo dei figli.

Suona un po' così Vere: lo stesso che mi vedeva scaricare la spesa e slacciare il cinturino del seggiolino con una figlia piccola e mi derideva dicendo: " Ahahahaha...ti sei fatto metter sotto da tua moglie!"...ora si trova con me davanti che gli dico: " Però, la mia è ancora insieme a me, la tua?". 

Esistono anche donne, che non a causa di tradimento, si separano, ma proprio perchè non ne possono più del loro compagno.

Trovi oggigiorno donne così esasperate, ma così esasperate...

Forse sento forte sto discorso, perchè io non dimentico, che quando ho conosciuto mia moglie, lei era agli sfilacci con un uomo, con cui aveva rotto a due mesi dalle nozze...

A me sfugge comunque, come mai, ci siano uomini capaci di non far niente per le loro donne e ottenere in cambio da loro tutto. 

Per primo io tendo sempre a costruire rapporti in cui ricevo nella misura che concedo.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Dicembre 2009)

Non è del tutto falso quel che dici sulle "donne esasperate", condivido.

A volte però nella furia di cambiare un rapporto dove - a torto o a ragione - alcune donne si sentono "inappagate", si finisce...dalla padella alla brace!

Sul dare con il freno a mano tirato, funziona bene per le personalità egocentrate...meno per le altre. In fondo ciascuno segue la propria natura.


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2009)

*bentornata*



quintina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> non so se vi ricordate di me comunque...
> 
> ...


Sì, ciao, mi ricordo di te. il tuo caso mi aveva colpita, molto "sliding doors"...così almeno sembrava. a prescindere da come dici che è andata poi. ti va di parlarne?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh... dunque, lui praticamente ha cominciato a farsi sentire sempre meno, io non avevo le idee per niente chiare su quello che volevo fare, mi sentivo in colpa perché me lo immaginavo a Londra, da solo, che soffriva, senza più una famiglia per colpa mia, comunque alla fine mi sono detta che forse non valeva la pena buttare tutto all'aria per lui, che tra l'altro nemmeno me l'aveva chiesto di farlo, anzi, nel momento in cui io gli chiedevo di darmi un po' di coraggio, lui si allontanava sempre più, non rispondeva alle email, e insomma io poi un giorno ho detto: resto con mio marito e cerco di far funzionare le cose. E lui comunque è sparito. Ogni tanto gli scrivo per sapere come sta ma lui non mi risponde.
> 
> Solo che con mio marito le cose non sono cambiate di una virgola. Anzi. L'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto sesso è stata quella volta che avevo raccontato qui, quindi quando? Boh... almeno 2 mesi fa direi. Ma a parte il sesso... adesso non dormiamo più nemmeno insieme. Lui dice di essere depresso, la causa non sono io o il nostro matrimonio, ma è sempre il lavoro, nel senso che si stressa da morire al lavoro, e lavora anche 12 ore al giorno, con noi non ci sta mai. E poi si sfoga sul cibo. Mangia quantità industriali di qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Va beh, comunque, per farla breve io un po' di tempo fa mi sono vista con uno che non conoscevo nemmeno, uno conosciuto su facebook - vi rendete conto??? - e che comunque non è diventato il mio amante, perché non abita vicino a me, ma con cui scambio email abbastanza regolarmente, e quindi sono giunta alla conclusione che tutto l'amore che pensavo di provare per il londinese alla fine era tutto un film che mi ero fatta in testa e che in realtà io sono una a cui non basta essere la mamma dei suoi figli, ma ogni tanto ha bisogno di sentirsi desiderata in quanto donna, forse sono troia, può darsi, in fondo penso di sì. Sì, ecco. Perché scopare con quello lì che avevo consosciuto su FB mi è piaciuto un casino. Ecco. Ora sparate pure



Non toccatemi quintina...eh?
Sparate sul pianista, 
ma non toccami quenty...
Dai cara, lascia stare...la tua è stata solo una botta di allegria...ok?
Come mi mancano...


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2009)

*quintina*

Il "caro-conte" sta rischiando di difendere la categoria dei "non ho potuto farne a meno di..."
Comunque quentina, occhio, non esprimo pareri, sei in una fase "conoscitiva" delle tue reazioni, fai in modo però che non diventi una fase caratteriale e comportamentale. 
In breve, a volte la concretezza anziché volgersi al realizzarsi tende al compensarsi; non che sia sbagliato del tutto, ma non é progettuale.

Quanto ai ruoli, nessuna donna degna di quel nome può farsi bastare un solo ruolo: si é mogli, madri, compagne, amanti e magari supporter, ed é l'equilibrio fra questi ruoli che che rende una donna invidiabile.

Alla fine, riflettendoci con pacatezza, non si tratta che di rendersi al meglio delle proprie possibilità, al di là di quelli che sono gli agenti esterni, e questo dipende solo dalla nostra volontà e dall'immagine che vogliamo avere di noi stesse. L'errore che facciamo senza rendercene conto é di credere di piacerci quando quel che accade é cercare di piacere, e spesso piacere agli altri porta a compromessi di base che distorcono l'immagine che piacerebbe alla nostra inclinazione.
I "voli" della passionalità spesso hanno l'attrattiva del travolgente, ma si vive di altro, quelli sono intermezzi, aperitivi, dessert, che sono peraltro piacevolissimi, ma non quello a cui dedicarsi programmaticamente, cioé i "pasti centrali".
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> non so se vi ricordate di me comunque...
> 
> ...


 ....finchè non ti fermi a riflettere sul perchè lo fai e su cosa vuoi per te stessa e la tua vita....


----------



## Verena67 (3 Dicembre 2009)

Quentina, bentornata, NOI abbiamo sempre ragione


----------



## Verena67 (3 Dicembre 2009)

Quentina, ok, hai tradito te stessa (piu' che tuo marito, direi...) con il tipo conosciuto su FB , il marito che peraltro  ti tradisce con il superlavoro e la bulimia.

Che progetti hai per il futuro, ciò detto? Come pensi di recuperare te stessa e la tua famiglia?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Dicembre 2009)

Verena perche' la chiami Qu*e*ntina?


----------



## Mab (3 Dicembre 2009)

Innanzitutto.. che bello rileggervi ragazzi! mi è mancato molto il forum, anche se sono da un bel po' meno assidua di molti di voi nel frequentare queste pagine.
Che dire.. mi è piaciuta molto Grande, così umana, così onesta e costruttiva, alla fine di un percorso tutto suo che ha lasciato un po' di dolore ciascuno. Ma alla fine, se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dai tradimenti vissuti dall'altra parte, è che non è giusto buttar via tutto di quello che si è vissuto, si conservano nella memoria i momenti autentici, e una volta sbollita la rabbia si può riflettere con più lucidità sulla nostra parte.
A me il futuro a volte fa un po' paura.
Lo dico senza peli sulla lingua, perchè sembra che la vita di coppia sia al tempo stesso la cosa più naturale e più innaturale del mondo, e che comunque si veda il "vissero tutti felici e contenti" è un sogno della Disney finito ai tempi di Pocahontas (primo cartone senza happy ending :incazzato. Sapete, voglio riflettere anch'io oggi un pochino insieme a voi, facendomi ospitare da questo bel thread di Grande (la mia coetanea).. pensavo, leggendo i vari interventi contrapposti (quando ho cominciato a frequentare questo forum mi sarei schierata senza subbio con Air..), che il problema a volte sta nella nostra tendenza ad autoassolversi, troppo presi dalle mancanze dell'altro per pensare alla nostra parte, troppo orgogliosi per chiedere, troppo confusi per spiegare, troppo pigri per non cercare altrove distrazioni più facili, o dall'altra parte, per decidersi ad ammettere che forse sì c'è qualcosa che non va e le responsabilità vanno condivise.
Spero in futuro di non arrivare a tradire me stessa, di saper mettere in pratica quel che in teoria ho imparato un po' sulla mia pelle, un po' dalle esperienze familiari, e un po' leggendo voi. spero che il mio compagno possa voler fare altrettanto. 
è chiedere troppo?! sono troppo sognatrice?! se mi dite di sì ripiegherò le mie aspettative su una vita ritirata di amore libero in una comune hippie.:carneval:


----------



## Mab (3 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh... dunque, lui praticamente ha cominciato a farsi sentire sempre meno, io non avevo le idee per niente chiare su quello che volevo fare, mi sentivo in colpa perché me lo immaginavo a Londra, da solo, che soffriva, senza più una famiglia per colpa mia, comunque alla fine mi sono detta che forse non valeva la pena buttare tutto all'aria per lui, che tra l'altro nemmeno me l'aveva chiesto di farlo, anzi, nel momento in cui io gli chiedevo di darmi un po' di coraggio, lui si allontanava sempre più, non rispondeva alle email, e insomma io poi un giorno ho detto: resto con mio marito e cerco di far funzionare le cose. E lui comunque è sparito. Ogni tanto gli scrivo per sapere come sta ma lui non mi risponde.
> 
> Solo che con mio marito le cose non sono cambiate di una virgola. Anzi. L'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto sesso è stata quella volta che avevo raccontato qui, quindi quando? Boh... almeno 2 mesi fa direi. Ma a parte il sesso... adesso non dormiamo più nemmeno insieme. Lui dice di essere depresso, la causa non sono io o il nostro matrimonio, ma è sempre il lavoro, nel senso che si stressa da morire al lavoro, e lavora anche 12 ore al giorno, con noi non ci sta mai. E poi si sfoga sul cibo. Mangia quantità industriali di qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Va beh, comunque, per farla breve io un po' di tempo fa mi sono vista con uno che non conoscevo nemmeno, uno conosciuto su facebook - vi rendete conto??? - e che comunque non è diventato il mio amante, perché non abita vicino a me, ma con cui scambio email abbastanza regolarmente, e quindi sono giunta alla conclusione che tutto l'amore che pensavo di provare per il londinese alla fine era tutto un film che mi ero fatta in testa e che in realtà io sono una a cui non basta essere la mamma dei suoi figli, ma ogni tanto ha bisogno di sentirsi desiderata in quanto donna, forse sono troia, può darsi, in fondo penso di sì. Sì, ecco. Perché scopare con quello lì che avevo consosciuto su FB mi è piaciuto un casino. Ecco. Ora sparate pure


 
Ecco.. in una situazione come questa: che fai?!
se non fate sesso da due mesi è solo colpa di lui?? tu ne hai voglia? e cosa fai in proposito?!
Non per farmi i fatti tuoi ma è un po' quello su cui riflettevo prima: ok lui è palloso,non fa questo, non fa quello, non lo sopporti per tanti motivi... ma tu??!! Un pochino di autoanalisi, di autocritica no?
Il rimorchio seriale è facile, ci sono tante di quelle persone in attesa di stampelle emotive che se io avessi voluto oggi, pur non essendo una modella superfiga, sarei stata l'amante di almeno una decina di uomini. Se tu così non ti piaci, fai qualcosa in proposito! il "ah povera me, forse sono troia" non è d'aiuto e non ti autoassolve. a meno che tu adesso non ti senta bene e che non sia ciò che vuoi essere..


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Innanzitutto.. che bello rileggervi ragazzi! mi è mancato molto il forum, anche se sono da un bel po' meno assidua di molti di voi nel frequentare queste pagine.
> Che dire.. mi è piaciuta molto Grande, così umana, così onesta e costruttiva, alla fine di un percorso tutto suo che ha lasciato un po' di dolore ciascuno. Ma alla fine, se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dai tradimenti vissuti dall'altra parte, è che non è giusto buttar via tutto di quello che si è vissuto, si conservano nella memoria i momenti autentici, e una volta sbollita la rabbia si può riflettere con più lucidità sulla nostra parte.
> A me il futuro a volte fa un po' paura.
> Lo dico senza peli sulla lingua, perchè sembra che la vita di coppia sia al tempo stesso la cosa più naturale e più innaturale del mondo, e che comunque si veda il "vissero tutti felici e contenti" è un sogno della Disney finito ai tempi di Pocahontas (primo cartone senza happy ending :incazzato. Sapete, voglio riflettere anch'io oggi un pochino insieme a voi, facendomi ospitare da questo bel thread di Grande (la mia coetanea).. pensavo, leggendo i vari interventi contrapposti (quando ho cominciato a frequentare questo forum mi sarei schierata senza subbio con Air..), che il problema a volte sta nella nostra tendenza ad autoassolversi, troppo presi dalle mancanze dell'altro per pensare alla nostra parte, troppo orgogliosi per chiedere, troppo confusi per spiegare, troppo pigri per non cercare altrove distrazioni più facili, o dall'altra parte, per decidersi ad ammettere che forse sì c'è qualcosa che non va e le responsabilità vanno condivise.
> ...


 vai con la comune hippie! :up:

scherzo!
Sai che c'è, carissima (bentornata!)?
che è difficile fare autocritica quando.... ti nascondi da solo i problemi! il tuo inconscio se la racconta e tu... gli credi! Ti assicuro che il mio percorso è stato sicuramente segnato da momenti in cui non agire era più facile, ma è cominciato nell'assoluta non-consapevolezza di quello che comportava il tradimento. Per me. che era la fine di qualcosa. Non lo avevo davvero capito. 
Non so se è stata l'inesperienza. O la giovinezza. O chissà. Ma il forum mi ha aiutata molto.

Lo consiglierei, ad un non-traditore. Per capire cosa c'è di là e cosa aspettarsi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao Conte!
> perché ti mancano?
> (scusate... forse dovrei leggermi un po' di cose... ma adesso non ne ho le forze)
> Vuoi dirmi che sei diventato bravo?


Mah...più che bravo direi rassegnato...
Ma non mi va di piangermi addosso...
Ufficialmente sono in pausa di riflessione...

Mi mancano, per la gioia del cuore che mi davano...per la leggerezza...per l'evasione...

é come se fossi una bestia che ha ricevuto un proiettile...capisci?

Forze oscure vogliono convincermi di cose fredde e brutte...ma non ho alternative...per ora...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il "caro-conte" sta rischiando di difendere la categoria dei "non ho potuto farne a meno di..."
> Comunque quentina, occhio, non esprimo pareri, sei in una fase "conoscitiva" delle tue reazioni, fai in modo però che non diventi una fase caratteriale e comportamentale.
> In breve, a volte la concretezza anziché volgersi al realizzarsi tende al compensarsi; non che sia sbagliato del tutto, ma non é progettuale.
> 
> ...


Ok...per i ruoli...ok...
Ovvio Quenty, volelva solo dire che si è concessa un aperitivo con uno sconosciuto...ok? 
Capita...cavoli...


----------



## Mab (3 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...per i ruoli...ok...
> Ovvio Quenty, volelva solo dire che si è concessa un aperitivo con uno sconosciuto...ok?
> Capita...cavoli...


Dissento. Non capita, capita di inciampare nel marciapiede sconnesso. Per cose come queste ci si cerca, e si fa in modo che accada.
E smettiamola, tutti, di autoassolversi. diciamo "avevo voglia di farlo", non "è capitato".
Mio parere.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Dissento. Non capita, capita di inciampare nel marciapiede sconnesso. Per cose come queste ci si cerca, e si fa in modo che accada.
> E smettiamola, tutti, di autoassolversi. diciamo "avevo voglia di farlo", non "è capitato".
> Mio parere.


Ah si? Mica io ho certo la possibilità di avere dieci amanti in una giornata sai? 
Sapessi quante volte ne avevo voglia...e l'alternativa era federica o una a pagamento?
Ok...ragazza...avevo voglia di farlo...ed è successo...solo quando...per caso ho incrociato...una donna che aveva voglia anche lei...
Ti va bene messa giù così?

Quante volte ho avuto voglia di certe cose...e non sono successe?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Ecco.. in una situazione come questa: che fai?!
> se non fate sesso da due mesi è solo colpa di lui?? tu ne hai voglia? e cosa fai in proposito?!
> Non per farmi i fatti tuoi ma è un po' quello su cui riflettevo prima: ok lui è palloso,non fa questo, non fa quello, non lo sopporti per tanti motivi... ma tu??!! Un pochino di autoanalisi, di autocritica no?
> Il rimorchio seriale è facile, ci sono tante di quelle persone in attesa di stampelle emotive che se io avessi voluto oggi, pur non essendo una modella superfiga, sarei stata l'amante di almeno una decina di uomini. Se tu così non ti piaci, fai qualcosa in proposito! il "ah povera me, forse sono troia" non è d'aiuto e non ti autoassolve. a meno che tu adesso non ti senta bene e che non sia ciò che vuoi essere..


Oh certo...per voi figone si...ma per noi maschi è un po' più complicato...sai? O forse...sei invidiosa della "libertà" di Quenty?
Figuriamoci...adesso ci sarà la fila degli mp...maschili...verso quest'utente...

GUAI a chi insinua sensi di colpa, a chi non ha colpa.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> L'ho fatto perché avevo voglia di farlo.
> 
> Non è capitato.
> 
> ...


Piano con i titoli onorifici!!!!
Sei ancora una novizia per certe cose...:carneval:
BEATO lui...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> L'ho fatto perché avevo voglia di farlo.
> 
> Non è capitato.
> 
> ...


 mia idea??!??!?
ti è sembrato di essere davanti all'amore della tua vita, quando pensavi che solo l'amore potesse essere una giustificazione valida.
Ora ti illudi che basti essere troia per farsi una bella scopata, questa, ora, ti pare una giustificazione valida. 
Per cosa? per non lasciare tuo marito? per sentirti serena e non farti più domande?
tI dico cosa penso.
penso che non vuoi vedere la realtà in faccia. il fatto che il tuo matrimonio è finito (o sta finendo, diciamo) e non vuoi ammetterlo nè parlarne con lui...... 
ne hai parlato con lui? siete andati da un consulente? le hai provate tutte?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh certo...per voi figone si...ma per noi maschi è un po' più complicato...sai? O forse...sei invidiosa della "libertà" di Quenty?
> Figuriamoci...adesso ci sarà la fila degli mp...maschili...verso quest'utente...
> 
> GUAI a chi insinua sensi di colpa, a chi non ha colpa.


 mi sono trattenuta finora, ma hai parecchio scocciato a parlare di te e usare sempre e solo te come riferimento.
sei autoreferenziale e noioso.
e convinto che gli altri agiscano o parlino sempre e solo in malafede. non è così. se si critica quintina è solo per aiutarla e farla riflettere. 
Ebbene sì.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sono trattenuta finora, ma hai parecchio scocciato a parlare di te e usare sempre e solo te come riferimento.
> sei autoreferenziale e noioso.
> e convinto che gli altri agiscano o parlino sempre e solo in malafede. non è così. se si critica quintina è solo per aiutarla e farla riflettere.
> Ebbene sì.


Si si...magari a fare certi passi...di cui poi ci si pente amaramente...
Cazzo...certo che sono così...
Mica mi permetto di insegnare a vivere agli altri!
Tanto a cosa serve?

Sulla malafede ti sbagli comunque.
Io sono di sesso maschile.
Mai avuto malafede, ma sempre e solo tanta ingenuità.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mia idea??!??!?
> ti è sembrato di essere davanti all'amore della tua vita, quando pensavi che solo l'amore potesse essere una giustificazione valida.
> *Ora ti illudi che basti essere troia per farsi una bella scopata, questa, ora, ti pare una giustificazione valida. *
> Per cosa? per non lasciare tuo marito? per sentirti serena e non farti più domande?
> ...


Io non l'ho letta come una giustificazione ma come una constatazione.

No, ha praticamente scritto che il suo matrimonio e' finito, ma che e' codarda al momento per affrontare la cosa.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> *L'ho fatto perché avevo voglia di farlo.*
> 
> Non è capitato.
> 
> ...


Amen.

Si potrebbero sprecare fiumi di parole, vivisezionare l'accaduto fino alla noia... ci sarebbero centomila motivazioni tutte valide ma anche no... l'unica che vale sempre e' che "L'ho fatto perche' avevo voglia di farlo":carneval:


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> E perché continuo a stare con lui? Perché non c'è la scintilla ma ci sono altre cose. Siamo molto affiatati, ma come due grandi amici. E poi non lo nego, l'idea di mandare tutto all'aria mi terrorizza.


Ok una botta di vita. Succede. Una volta. E se dovesse risuccedere? Scindere il sentimento e il sesso, dormire nello stesso letto con tuo marito dopo che sei stata con un altro. Affidare agli amanti la parte del piacere e a tuo marito quella della sicurezza. Fino a dove? Non faccio discorsi moralistici, ma credo sia doveroso che dall'altra parte si sappia con chi si ha a che fare. Non è codardia, è paura. Paura che se tuo marito dovesse scoprire questa tua parte ti lascerebbe. Forse. O forse no. Allora meglio fingere, meglio dirsi io sono così non ci posso fare nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ok una botta di vita. Succede. Una volta. E se dovesse risuccedere? Scindere il sentimento e il sesso, dormire nello stesso letto con tuo marito dopo che sei stata con un altro. Affidare agli amanti la parte del piacere e a tuo marito quella della sicurezza. Fino a dove? Non faccio discorsi moralistici, ma credo sia doveroso che dall'altra parte si sappia con chi si ha a che fare. Non è codardia, è paura. Paura che se tuo marito dovesse scoprire questa tua parte ti lascerebbe. Forse. O forse no. Allora meglio fingere, meglio dirsi io sono così non ci posso fare nulla.


Già...
Ma hai la più pallida idea di che piacere dà dormire su quel letto...con quel però? Con quel sentimento..." Ok, caro, ostinati pure a trascurarmi, io intanto me la sono goduta alla tua faccia".

Abbastanza stranamente dopo certe cose, io divento il più tenero e affettuoso dei mariti...perchè posso dirti..." Oh, cara, non ne hai voglia, hai mal di testa, nessun problema, dai...non c'è solo il sesso nella vita a due, ci sono altre cose ben più importanti, andare d'accordo, l'affiatamento...ecc...ecc...DORMI CARA...DORMI..."

E chiudo gli occhi...e ripenso con gioia...a quell'anima benedetta...che mi ha donato...un attimo di felicità...

Si si...matrimonio finito...sisi...


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già...
> Ma hai la più pallida idea di che piacere dà dormire su quel letto...con quel però? Con quel sentimento..." Ok, caro, ostinati pure a trascurarmi, io intanto me la sono goduta alla tua faccia".
> 
> Abbastanza stranamente dopo certe cose, io divento il più tenero e affettuoso dei mariti...perchè posso dirti..." Oh, cara, non ne hai voglia, hai mal di testa, nessun problema, dai...non c'è solo il sesso nella vita a due, ci sono altre cose ben più importanti, andare d'accordo, l'affiatamento...ecc...ecc...DORMI CARA...DORMI..."
> ...


Ok ok, tutto bene fino a quando si vive una doppia dimensione. Ma prima o poi l'amore arriva. E lì cominciano i casini.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2009)

Quintina perchè questo continuo mortificarti? Io non credo che tu sia alla ricerca del sesso per il sesso, ma appunto di qualcosa che riempia il vuoto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Le ho provate tutte? Beh... ne ho parlato fino allo sfinimento... e la risposta è sempre la stessa: "ma io ti amo, è solo un momento, e poi il sesso non è così importante, l'importante è che noi ci amiamo, tu per me sei bellissima, è solo che io sono stressato sul lavoro, e non mi viene proprio voglia, e poi ora sono così grasso che non mi sento a mio agio..." e poi passa alle promesse "e poi io cambierò, lavorerò di meno, e mi metterò a dieta, e allora poi quando starò meglio vedrai che staremo meglio tutti..." ecc. ecc.
> 
> La settimana scorsa finalmente si è deciso ad andare da un dietologo. La risposta? Vada da uno psicoterapeuta. I suoi problemi di cibo sono tutti legati ai problemi di testa, ma questa non è una novità. Io sono anni che gli dico di andare in terapia... comunque... E' andato da uno psichiatra, perché basta una volta, mentre dallo psicoterapeuta ci devi andare tutte le settimane (io ci sto andando, da più di due mesi, ma ho tanta strada ancora da fare, e lo so). Lo psichiatra gli ha dato il Prozac. Ora sono tre giorni che lo prende. Vedremo.
> 
> Perché non voglio ammettere che il mio matrimonio è finito? perché credo che in fondo ci sia ancora qualcosa. Non credo che sia tutto finito. A me manca qualcosa, e su questo non ci piove. Però il matrimonio mi dà ancora altre cose. La sciurezza... forse. Ma non solo. Io provo un grande affetto per lui, anzi... amore. E' vero: gli manco di rispetto. Ma è come se io mi stessi riempiendo un buco per trovarmi un mio equilibrio. E la giustificazione che mi do - oltre forse a pensare che in fondo sono un po' troietta - è che finché nessuno lo sa nessuno si fa male. Perché glielo dovrei dire? Così si che gli farei male. Anch'io gli ho sempre detto che se dovesse succedergli di scopare con qualcuna io non vorrei mai saperlo, e quindi di essere abbastanza furbo da non farsi beccare. Lui mi ha tradita tanti anni fa, ed è stato tanto scemo da farsi scoprire. E io poi alla fine l'ho perdonato. ma ho sofferto così tanto... Avrei preferito un milione di volte non venirlo mai a sapere.


Quenty...dai...vien qua che ti riempio di abbracci...dai...ti capisco!
Dai...meglio troietta...che frigidona...no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quenty...dai...vien qua che ti riempio di abbracci...dai...ti capisco!
> Dai...meglio troietta...che frigidona...no?


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi ero innamorata di lui perché era una persona allegra, mi faceva ridere, mi riempiva di attenzioni. Adesso è sempre stressato. E io evado


Sì va beh, ma amarsi nel bene e nel male... Non si dice così?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Certo, su questo hai ragione. Infatti con il tipo di FB non è stato solo sesso sesso, c'è stato tutto il prima e c'è anche il dopo adesso. Ci sono i messaggi, lo scambio "a livello di testa", che poco ha a che fare con il sesso, non ci mandiamo messaggi "erotici". Però il sesso è stato sesso. Io non sono innamorata di questo qui. Però mi fa piacere ricevere i suoi messaggi, le sue attenzioni.
> 
> Però allo stesso tempo mi fa piacere quando (succede raramente, ma ogni tanto succede) guardo la televisione con mio marito abbracciati stretti. Mi fa piacere quando (anche questo accade raramente, comunque ogni tanto succede) andiamo tutti e 4 a mangiare la pizza. Mi fa piacere quando andiamo tutti a cena a casa di amici. Non sono completamente disamorata di mio marito. Non è come con il mio ex marito, che ero arrivata al punto di non sopportarlo più, di non sopportare la sua compagnia. Io mio marito lo sopporto, è che lo vorrei come era quando l'ho conosciuto. Mi ero innamorata di lui perché era una persona allegra, mi faceva ridere, mi riempiva di attenzioni. Adesso è sempre stressato. E io evado


Ma va? Ogni prigioniero ha diritto alla sua ora di aria o no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì va beh, ma amarsi nel bene e nel male... Non si dice così?


Già si dice...ma esiste anche mia cara...che ognuno di noi è RESPONSABILE del dono che gli viene fatto.
Ha il DOVERE di tenere in estremo conto l'amore che riceve...se lo dà per scontato o ne abusa...

Bisogna sempre trovarsi a metà strada...
Se Quintina ridimensionasse le sue aspettative sessuali ( E guai a te Quenty se rinunci al sesso che ti riduci ad una larva di donna), nella misura in cui lui si impegna a darsi un po' da fare...andrebbe tutto per il meglio...

Invece cosa capita? Che lei si lusinga, aspetta fiduciosa quel segnale, che non arriva...e se arriva...magari lui se la imbonisce solo con un...Eh si cara, mi dispiace, colpa mia.

Ma intanto?
Far sentire desiderata la donna che hai sposato..no eh? 

A sto punto! Per fortuna c'era quello di FB!
Ecchecazzo...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Infatti io sono ancora con lui.
> 
> Ascolta MiKa: 2 anni e mezzo fa sono andata in depressione: mia figlia è stata male (aveva poco più di 2 anni) e io ho retto finché lei non si è ripresa, dopodiché sono crollata. E ho tirato fuori tutto quello che mi tenevo dentro da tanto tempo. Crisi di pianto, attacchi di panico... ecc. Tutte le sere mi bevevo un paio di birre, da sola, in casa. Certo, non ero un'alcolizzata, ma comunque non stavo bene. Telefonavo in continuazione a mio marito sul lavoro piangendo e dicendogli che non ce la facevo più, che mi sentivo come una ragazza madre, che non ne potevo più di fare la mamma e anche il papà. Insomma, gli facevo due palle così. Ho cominciato a prendere antidepressivi e ansiolitici. Che hanno tamponato. Poi: miracolo. Ho ritrovato l'inglese. E basta pianti. Dopo 6 mesi basta antidepressivi. Ho riempito il buco. Adesso con l'inglese è finita. Credevo che sarei impazzita. Invece sono stata male solo un mese. Poi ho conosciuto il tipo su FB e ho ri-riempito il buco. E' così. Mi sono creata un mio equilibrio. E' una cosa da egoisti ma mi permette di sopravvivere. Ma ho capito che non voglio lasciare mio marito. Ci sono cose che non mi dà, ma altre che mi stanno bene. E io mi riempio il buco. E' sbagliato. Ma perché non mi sento nemmeno in colpa? Mi sono sentita in colpa tantissimo quando la moglie dell'inglese ha letto le nostre email. Mi sono sentita una vera merda. Ma solo perché l'aveva scoperto. Finché nessuno sapeva niente mi sembrava tutto così normale.


COme non capirti...
Una vita che tento di riempire una voragine...
é quando ti stufi di riempire quelle falle...che iniziano i guai.
Ti dici...ma che vada in mona...anche sta barca...
Una vita passata con gli SOS...Soccoretemi o Soccombo...

Mi sono rotto i coglioni.
Soccombo.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma perché non mi sento nemmeno in colpa? Mi sono sentita in colpa tantissimo quando la moglie dell'inglese ha letto le nostre email. Mi sono sentita una vera merda. Ma solo perché l'aveva scoperto. Finché nessuno sapeva niente mi sembrava tutto così normale.


La butto lì, perchè sei arrabbiata? Con tuo marito con l'inglese con gli uomini che ti hanno delusa non mostrandosi all'altezza delle tue aspettative? E' una fase, sei in via di trasformazione.


----------



## Anna A (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COme non capirti...
> Una vita che tento di riempire una voragine...
> é quando ti stufi di riempire quelle falle...che iniziano i guai.
> Ti dici...ma che vada in mona...anche sta barca...
> ...


 
e io mi sarei rotta i coglioni di sentir dire a tantissimi uomini che sono stufi, devono riempire voragini (che poi è più voglia di riempire buchi che voragini..........) facendo le vittime, ma che in realtà nemmeno ci pensano a lasciare il soggetto che tanto li fa patire.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io mi sarei rotta i coglioni di sentir dire a tantissimi uomini che sono stufi, devono riempire voragini (che poi è più voglia di riempire buchi che voragini..........) facendo le vittime, ma che in realtà nemmeno ci pensano a lasciare il soggetto che tanto li fa patire.


Ehm...


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Quando è nato mio figlio mi sentivo in colpa perché quando ero incinta ero stressata perché avevo scoperto che suo padre mi tradiva. E mi sentivo in colpa da morire!!!


Tu ti sentivi in colpa???????????????


----------



## Anna A (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Non so. Con mio marito ormai non sono nemmeno più arrabbiata. Rassegnata. L'inglese mi ha delusa, ma credo che anch'io abbia deluso lui forse. Una psicoterapeuta mi ha detto che secondo lei dipende tutto dal fatto che mio padre mi ha sempre ignorata, aveva occhi solo per mia sorella - la primogenita - e secondo lei si ripercuote tutto sui miei rapporti con gli uomini. Forse è così, anche se non ci avevo mai pensato. Ma sapete che mio padre, quando avevo quasi 20 anni, ha detto a mia madre "Ma lo sai che 'Quintina' è intelligente?". Adesso è molto fiero di me e di quello che ho fatto nella mia vita... ma fino a 20 credeva che fossi una scema. Mah
> 
> Comunque credo che alla fine dipenda tutto da noi. Non credo sia giusto incolpare gli altri dei nostri comportamenti. Io sono in via di trasformazione, forse, e nella mia trasformazione però sono diventata cinica e priva di sensi di colpa, il che un po' mi stupisce, visto che sono sempre stata una persona con tanti tanti sensi di colpa. Quando è nato mio figlio mi sentivo in colpa perché quando ero incinta ero stressata perché avevo scoperto che suo padre mi tradiva. E mi sentivo in colpa da morire!!!


posso solo dirti, in base alle mie esperienze, che non è vero che il senso di colpa non c'è; ci è che diventiamo diabolicamente abili ad inscatolarlo velocemente, modello tonno maruzzella apertura strappo. solo che ogni tanto si riaffaccia e lì sono cavoli amari.. ma giusto per quel po' che resta in circolo, come tossine impazzite che sfuggono al nostro controllo, ma anche lì, con abili stratagemmi mentali è facile rimetterlo al suo posto fino al prossimo rigetto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io mi sarei rotta i coglioni di sentir dire a tantissimi uomini che sono stufi, devono riempire voragini (che poi è più voglia di riempire buchi che voragini..........) facendo le vittime, ma che in realtà nemmeno ci pensano a lasciare il soggetto che tanto li fa patire.


Ah però mi hai dato un'idea...


----------



## Mab (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh certo...per voi figone si...ma per noi maschi è un po' più complicato...sai? O forse...sei invidiosa della "libertà" di Quenty?
> Figuriamoci...adesso ci sarà la fila degli mp...maschili...verso quest'utente...
> 
> GUAI a chi insinua sensi di colpa, a chi non ha colpa.


 
Toccato un tasto dolente?! 
Mai stata una figona, e avendo 27 anni e ancora nessun anello al dito ho tutta la libertà che desidero al momento.
Certo per i maschietti è più complicato, poverini. è difficile smetterla di autoassolversi, pare.
Il mio, comunque era un contributo per Quintina assolutamente non provocatorio, ma che voleva dare una mano con un punto di vista che non fosse "hey che schifo traditrice", nè "oooh poverina, è successo, capita, vai in pace". Magari a volte aiuta avere qualcuno che semplicemente spinge a riflettere su noi stessi, no?!
Io l'ho trovato spesso più utile della pacca sulla spalla, ma se si vuole solo consolazione allora: "poverini andate in pace" anche da parte mia.


----------



## Mab (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Amen.
> 
> Si potrebbero sprecare fiumi di parole, vivisezionare l'accaduto fino alla noia... ci sarebbero centomila motivazioni tutte valide ma anche no... l'unica che vale sempre e' che "L'ho fatto perche' avevo voglia di farlo":carneval:


Quoto Lettrice. e la sincerità di Quintina in questo post mi piace molto.


----------



## Mab (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già si dice...ma esiste anche mia cara...che ognuno di noi è RESPONSABILE del dono che gli viene fatto.
> Ha il DOVERE di tenere in estremo conto l'amore che riceve...se lo dà per scontato o ne abusa...
> 
> Bisogna sempre trovarsi a metà strada...
> ...


Su questo concordo in pieno, anche se "per fortuna c'era quello di FB" non è il finale che avrei scritto.
Quintina il fatto che tu stia andando in terapia è una cosa buona per te, datti tempo, senza condannarti nè autoassolverti perchè non serve a niente, le cose si fanno in 2.


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Infatti io sono ancora con lui.
> 
> Ascolta MiKa: 2 anni e mezzo fa sono andata in depressione: mia figlia è stata male (aveva poco più di 2 anni) e io ho retto finché lei non si è ripresa, dopodiché sono crollata. E ho tirato fuori tutto quello che mi tenevo dentro da tanto tempo. Crisi di pianto, attacchi di panico... ecc. Tutte le sere mi bevevo un paio di birre, da sola, in casa. Certo, non ero un'alcolizzata, ma comunque non stavo bene. Telefonavo in continuazione a mio marito sul lavoro piangendo e dicendogli che non ce la facevo più, che mi sentivo come una ragazza madre, che non ne potevo più di fare la mamma e anche il papà. Insomma, gli facevo due palle così. Ho cominciato a prendere antidepressivi e ansiolitici. Che hanno tamponato. Poi: miracolo. Ho ritrovato l'inglese. E basta pianti. Dopo 6 mesi basta antidepressivi. Ho riempito il buco. Adesso con l'inglese è finita. Credevo che sarei impazzita. Invece sono stata male solo un mese. Poi ho conosciuto il tipo su FB e ho ri-riempito il buco. E' così. Mi sono creata un mio equilibrio. E' una cosa da egoisti ma mi permette di sopravvivere. Ma ho capito che non voglio lasciare mio marito. Ci sono cose che non mi dà, ma altre che mi stanno bene. E io mi riempio il buco. E' sbagliato. Ma perché non mi sento nemmeno in colpa? Mi sono sentita in colpa tantissimo quando la moglie dell'inglese ha letto le nostre email. Mi sono sentita una vera merda. Ma solo perché l'aveva scoperto. Finché nessuno sapeva niente mi sembrava tutto così normale.


Guarda, ti posso capire, a mio avviso è più salutare l'amante che l'anti depressivo, o peggio l'alcool (anche se due birre a me farebbero solletico..)
Io però cercherei di risolvere a monte il problema, adesso, finchè sei giovane, e fino a che ti sarà facile agganciare dei tipi che ti consentono di sopportare l'impiastro d'uomo che devi avere a casa.
Quanto durerà questa soluzione? Io non credo all'infinito.
Ora ti è facile rimorchiare chi riempia il vuoto, ma tra qualche anno potrebbe essere più difficile.  Insomma quando gli amanti si dilegueranno, tu ti troverai in casa con il tuo problema. Che prevedo ingigantito, non ridimensionato.
Cerca una cura più risolutiva ed efficace ai tuoi "vuoti". può andar bene per un pò...ma con il trascorrere degli anni no.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Toccato un tasto dolente?!
> Mai stata una figona, e avendo 27 anni e ancora nessun anello al dito ho tutta la libertà che desidero al momento.
> Certo per i maschietti è più complicato, poverini. è difficile smetterla di autoassolversi, pare.
> Il mio, comunque era un contributo per Quintina assolutamente non provocatorio, ma che voleva dare una mano con un punto di vista che non fosse "hey che schifo traditrice", nè "oooh poverina, è successo, capita, vai in pace". Magari a volte aiuta avere qualcuno che semplicemente spinge a riflettere su noi stessi, no?!
> Io l'ho trovato spesso più utile della pacca sulla spalla, ma se si vuole solo consolazione allora: "poverini andate in pace" anche da parte mia.


Ma porco mondo. Dimmi una volta, una volta sola, che un uomo ha rifiutato te. Una volta. Non è questione di autoassolversi, cribbio, qua è questio di farsela dare. Cosa hai capito?
E dimmi che c'entra l'anello al dito.
Cosa è la catena del bue? 
Ma per piacere...
Ma per piacere...


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2009)

poi, tu dici che non te la senti di lasciare tuo marito. Ma che sicurezze ti dà? Uno che non riesce a fare il marito, non riesce a fare il padre, è perennemente irrisolto ed in crisi, tanto da lasciarti da sola nella tua depressione o stanchezza. Io lo vedo come un intralcio e stop.
Sarò pure cinica, ma se le cose sono davvero come le descrivi, un marito così è irrecuperabile. Dite che siete amici, ma poi confessi che per trovare sollievo sei costretta a ricorrere ad a.ltro (telefonate con tua madre, anti depressivi, birra e altri uomini). I conti non tornano.
Se poi, stai con lui esclusivamente per sostentamento economico, valuta seriamente quanto separarti potrebbe nuocerti. Con la normativa vigente una moglie separata è tutelata a sufficienza, ed ancora di più i tuoi figli.

Insomma,, se vuoi fare la cinica, fallo in maniera razionale ed equilibrata, cautelati, o altrimenti finirai per innamorarti di qualche mascalzone di FB, magari colta in fallo da tuo marito.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> posso solo dirti, in base alle mie esperienze, che non è vero che il senso di colpa non c'è; ci è che diventiamo diabolicamente abili ad inscatolarlo velocemente, modello tonno maruzzella apertura strappo. solo che ogni tanto si riaffaccia e lì sono cavoli amari.. ma giusto per quel po' che resta in circolo, come tossine impazzite che sfuggono al nostro controllo, ma anche lì, con abili stratagemmi mentali è facile rimetterlo al suo posto fino al prossimo rigetto.


Mah...conosco tipe che prima la combinano e poi si fanno dilaniare dai sensi di colpa. A che serve? A niente.
Te ne dico io una che sono diabolico...
Anna come faccio lasciare?
Come faccio a lasciare una persona con cui non sono mai stato insieme?
In quel modo?
A me non andava più ( e non mi va neanche oggi per il momento) di lasciarmi coinvolgere in quella maniera sconsiderata, lei non lo ha permesso.
Dopo 15 anni ci si guarda in faccia e ci si dice: " Ma cazzo, siamo vissuti come due scapoli sposati!".
Bello no?

Anna, dopo che anch'io avrò potuto gustare appieno una vita di coppia, rivedo i miei parametri. 

Per il resto, ho fatto solo ciò che "dovevo" fare.

E alla faccia del cazzo, ogni giorno che passa e mi lascio soccombere, meno me ne importa.

Devo solo stare attento a non finire come un nuovo povero sai?

Come ho mostrato l'altro giorno ad una mia amica, le mie massime profondissime riflessioni sulla famiglia si basano solo, sui conti da pagare...del resto io, giustamente, ME NE INFISCHIO.

Come si fa? 
Ecco sono in saldo...affrettatevi...ultimi acquisti...il locale chiude, per cessata attività.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> poi, tu dici che non te la senti di lasciare tuo marito. Ma che sicurezze ti dà? Uno che non riesce a fare il marito, non riesce a fare il padre, è perennemente irrisolto ed in crisi, tanto da lasciarti da sola nella tua depressione o stanchezza. Io lo vedo come un intralcio e stop.
> Sarò pure cinica, ma se le cose sono davvero come le descrivi, un marito così è irrecuperabile. Dite che siete amici, ma poi confessi che per trovare sollievo sei costretta a ricorrere ad a.ltro (telefonate con tua madre, anti depressivi, birra e altri uomini). I conti non tornano.
> Se poi, stai con lui esclusivamente per sostentamento economico, valuta seriamente quanto separarti potrebbe nuocerti. Con la normativa vigente una moglie separata è tutelata a sufficienza, ed ancora di più i tuoi figli.
> 
> Insomma,, se vuoi fare la cinica, fallo in maniera razionale ed equilibrata, cautelati, o altrimenti finirai per innamorarti di qualche mascalzone di FB, magari colta in fallo da tuo marito.


1) LAVORA e tanto.
2) La legge non tutela l'uomo però.
3) Come ti permetti di dare del mascalzone all'amico di Quenty? 
4) Sulla discrezione concordo...quenty...parli troppo in piazza, non fare la sborona...e non scoperchiare il vaso di pandora.

Quenty non lascia suo marito, perchè non lo vuole distruggere. 
Ha solo scelto come tantissima altra gente, a cercare fuori quello che non c'è dentro.

E vediamo di non fare sempre i talebani e di aver rispetto delle vite alternative. Ok?

Io trovo Quenty...una donna spiccia e pratica...che sa quello che vuole e sa come ottenerlo...ce ne fossero di donne così!!!:up:


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> poi, tu dici che non te la senti di lasciare tuo marito. Ma che sicurezze ti dà? Uno che non riesce a fare il marito, non riesce a fare il padre, è perennemente irrisolto ed in crisi, tanto da lasciarti da sola nella tua depressione o stanchezza. Io lo vedo come un intralcio e stop. .


Non sarà che se lo tiene (e quindi le piace) proprio perché è così' irrisolto e in crisi?!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verena perche' la chiami Qu*e*ntina?



vorrei dire che mi fa pensare alla prigione, in realtà ho letto male (mi sa devo aggiustare le lenti!!)


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Innanzitutto.. che bello rileggervi ragazzi! mi è mancato molto il forum, anche se sono da un bel po' meno assidua di molti di voi nel frequentare queste pagine.


Benritrovata, leggerti è sempre un piacere!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Dunque...
> 
> sicurezza economica, decisamente sì.
> 
> Ma ci sono anche altre cose. Ad esempio perché mi fa piacere stare sul divano accoccolata con lui? Se non lo amassi più del tutto mi darebbe fastidio, come mi dava fastidio qualsiasi contatto fisico con il mio ex. E poi quando ha il giorno di riposo e lo vedo disegnare con la bambina, o magari cucinare con il grande... mi fa piacere. E poi ho alle spalle un precedente matrimonio disastroso dove sono pure finita con una costola rotta e quindi apprezzo il fatto che sia comunque un uomo buono, che non ha mai alzato un dito su di me. Poi mi lascia tutta la libertà che voglio, non ha mai niente da ridire se vado via per qualche giorno per lavoro, mentre il mio ex era di una gelosia allucinante, non mi lasciava vivere. Insomma, non è facile ora dire qui in poche righe perché sto ancora con lui... però dei motivi ci sono. Anche se sicuramente ci sono anche i motivi per cui cerco altro. E' che non mi accontento. Non mi basta. Mi manca qualcosa


Bene...vedi che non sei una sprovveduta ingenua sognatrice?
Eheheheeheh...anche io della mia moglie...apprezzo la libertà che mi lascia...e pensa anche lei è sempre libera di andare, fare e brigare...che m'importa? Mica devo presentare a lei il rendiconto giornaliero...

Ti manca qualcosa?
O ci rinunci...come sto facendo io ora, o lo cerchi...

Del resto se non mi mancasse niente, sarei un essere amorfo...e finirei pantofolaio sul divano...con il ciccio che non tira più...

Coadura mai paura...
Come dire finchè c'è vita c'è speranza...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non sarà che se lo tiene (e quindi le piace) proprio perché è così' irrisolto e in crisi?!


Ma cosa è un marito...una suppellettile? Un auto?
Anche lei se lo tiene, perchè questo ha trovato, questo ha passato il convento...ecc...ecc...

Come per tantissima altra gente...

Se stavo lì a farmi le seghe mentali...sulla mia ipotetica compagna ideale...sarei ancora solo.

E ringrazio DIO...a tanti è toccata una sorte peggiore...quindi?

Dai Quenty, pensa a quelle che hanno il marito che dilapida il loro stipendio e stanno zitte, a quelle che hanno il marito che gioca e stanno zitte, a quelle che lo sopportano per una vita...e stanno zitte...rispetto a tante hai un uomo d'oro...un partito invidiabile.

Cazzo ragazze...sta parlando di seconde nozze...lei ha già fatto quel che doveva fare.

Vai soldato! Le tue sono medaglie al valore.
Licenze premio...

Non caricatemi d'ansia QUenty...che vi bastono...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quenty...dai...vien qua che ti riempio di abbracci...dai...ti capisco!
> Dai...meglio troietta...che frigidona...no?


 sei volgare in un modo davvero viscido. 
per favore, se devi fare di questi interventi, falli fuori dai miei tread.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già si dice...ma esiste anche mia cara...che ognuno di noi è RESPONSABILE del dono che gli viene fatto.
> Ha il DOVERE di tenere in estremo conto l'amore che riceve...se lo dà per scontato o ne abusa...
> 
> Bisogna sempre trovarsi a metà strada...
> ...


 e invece parlare?
minacciare?
andare insieme dal terapeuta?
porre degli out out?
roba desueta?
questo vuol dire sostenersi: lavorare per il bene comune anche quando l'altro non vuole o non si rende conto.
quando lei stava male suo marito avrà tentato di sostenerla, ora tocca a lei sostenerlo,a nzichè giustificarlo, evadere, riempire il buco e fingere che sia tutto qui, in equilibrio.
non è in equilibrio niente.
e vivere così non vale la pena. IMHO


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io mi sarei rotta i coglioni di sentir dire a tantissimi uomini che sono stufi, devono riempire voragini (che poi è più voglia di riempire buchi che voragini..........) facendo le vittime, ma che in realtà nemmeno ci pensano a lasciare il soggetto che tanto li fa patire.


 ti quoto col sangue!


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2009)

E' sprovveduta sì, che è sprovveduta. Due matrimoni sbagliati, e tante idee strane e romantiche per la testa!!!
Se fossi in Quintina penserei seriamente al mio futuro e a non farmi scoprire da mio marito, se proprio ho deciso di tenermelo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' sprovveduta sì, che è sprovveduta. Due matrimoni sbagliati, e tante idee strane e romantiche per la testa!!!
> Se fossi in Quintina penserei seriamente al mio futuro e a non farmi scoprire da mio marito, se proprio ho deciso di tenermelo!!!


Ah sono due?
No, mia cara...il primo si, nel secondo ha fatto la famosa scelta empirica...e ora si gode la sua parte di paradiso...e scusatemi se è poco.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti quoto col sangue!


Col sangue? Ma che schifo...sei proprio volgare sai...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e invece parlare?
> minacciare?
> andare insieme dal terapeuta?
> porre degli out out?
> ...


Parlare: fatto fino allo sfinimento.
Minacciare: fatto.
Posto l'out out: fatto.

NON SI PUO' COMBATTERE CONTRO LA STUPIDITA'

Beate te che hai incontrato l'uomo dei tuoi sogni, 
Rispetta chi ha dovuto accontentarsi, perchè di meglio non ha trovato.

Facile per te parlare così.

Quando Quintina avrà la tua fortuna...anche lei spiccherà il volo.

Ma bada a te Grande...su ste robe non si è mai sicuri di niente...
Il paese dei balocchi...è sempre dietro l'angolo...

Quando hai mangiato sette sacchi di sale con una persona...allora la conosci...

All'inizio le storie sono tutte rose e fiori...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parlare: fatto fino allo sfinimento.
> Minacciare: fatto.
> Posto l'out out: fatto.
> 
> ...


 io mangio molto salato, sai!?:up:


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

Tornando al discorso originario, che si applica anche a quintina: quand'è che è davvero il caso di dire basta? di chiudere una relazione o un matrimonio?
E se si decide che non è il caso, che alternative ci sono? tradire? o tradire, anzichè un'alternativa è solo un palliativo? 
Io la penso così, e ci sono passata. il tradimento, per me, è stato morfina... ma poi.... bisogna fare la doppia fatica di disintossicarsi e affrontare comunque il dolore... 
Non so dare un solo consiglio, perchè ogni scelta dipende da chi la compie. Ma chi la compie dovrebbe essere consapevole della sua scelta e delle conseguenze. 
Che conseguenze? Bè, che accadrà se quintina incontrerà qualcuno che le dirà di no? che la rifiuterà? Come starà? E quando smetterà lei di volere sesso e cercherà davvero un compagno?
Io penso solo una cosa: ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che si vive una volta sola e che chi amiamo e noi stessi possono esserci strappati in pochi mesi, settimane, ore.
A volte un marito esce la mattina e non torna a casa la sera. 
Ogni giorno cerco di domandarmi: ho vissuto? ne è valsa la pena? ho cercato di costruire qualcosa, di fare qualcosa, per stare bene? E non in senso egoistico, perchè se poi sopravvivo, me ne pento! Ho cercato di fare oggi qualcosa che mi fa felice perchè so che è anche un mattoncino per la felicità di domani? 
Questo dà senso alla vita. COstruire, progettare, fare un percorso. Se si è sposati, un percorso di coppia. Se non lo si fa.. non vale la pena vivere. Lo ripeto. Lo spiego pure. Mi spiace, ma la vita di quintina, oggi, vale zero. Non se la merita. Oggi non s'è guadagnata di respirare. E non perchè ha scopato con uno o tre o cento sconosciuti, ma perchè non ha fatto nulla per costruirsi un futuro felice.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tornando al discorso originario, che si applica anche a quintina: quand'è che è davvero il caso di dire basta? di chiudere una relazione o un matrimonio?
> E se si decide che non è il caso, che alternative ci sono? tradire? o tradire, anzichè un'alternativa è solo un palliativo?
> Io la penso così, e ci sono passata. il tradimento, per me, è stato morfina... ma poi.... bisogna fare la doppia fatica di disintossicarsi e affrontare comunque il dolore...
> Non so dare un solo consiglio, perchè ogni scelta dipende da chi la compie. Ma chi la compie dovrebbe essere consapevole della sua scelta e delle conseguenze.
> ...


1) Quando la misura è colma.
2) Quando hai una valida alternativa: ho già detto qui dentro, che con mia moglie, siamo al punto che se un giorno torna più vantaggioso andare ognuno per la propria strada si farà...lei mi lascia andare e io lascio andare lei. Ora non torna vantaggioso ad entrambi, o per meglio dire...torna di ENORME VANTAGGIO a lei, ed enormemente a sfavore per me...

Già su questo ti dò ragione essere CONSAPEVOLI, e soprattutto avere il coraggio delle proprie azioni. 

Ma la pianti di giudicare Quintina? 
Guarda che mica colpisci me, sai bombardando lei...
Che ne sai della sua vita? 

Ma chi ti dice che il futuro sia per forza felice?
Ma non sai che per tanta gente la felicità massima è avere un po' di salute?

Ma non hai mai incrociato persone che hanno avuto una vita veramente fallimentare? Che hanno compiuto errori madornali in gioventù e ne hanno pagato le conseguenze a vita?

Ma come ti permetti di dire ad una donna la tua vita vale zero? 
Ma che stai a di...ma che stai a di...

Ok, sentite, non sono mai stato amato, come volevo essere amato...
MI DEVO SUICIDARE?
Che la mia vita vale meno di zero?

Grande...ma hai idea tu di quante cose è fatta l'esistenza di una personalità ricca, profonda e composita? Ognuno reagisce ed interagisce alle situazioni come riesce e come può...

Da non credere...da non credere...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

Io voglio essere felicemente infelice :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io voglio essere felicemente infelice :carneval:


Sei una donna saggia...anche se il tuo avatar...insomma...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Anna A (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...conosco tipe che prima la combinano e poi si fanno dilaniare dai sensi di colpa. A che serve? A niente.
> Te ne dico io una che sono diabolico...
> Anna come faccio lasciare?
> Come faccio a lasciare una persona con cui non sono mai stato insieme?
> ...


va bè, conte.. giri, giri intorno a cosa? ancora non si sa.
non capisco cosa ravani a fare nel secchio, dato che hai scelto tu di essere infelice e non è stata la vita con le sue sfighe a farlo.


----------



## Mab (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco mondo. Dimmi una volta, una volta sola, che un uomo ha rifiutato te. Una volta. Non è questione di autoassolversi, cribbio, qua è questio di farsela dare. Cosa hai capito?
> E dimmi che c'entra l'anello al dito.
> Cosa è la catena del bue?
> Ma per piacere...
> Ma per piacere...


 
Si vede che non sai come chiedere, forse.

L'anello al dito?! c'entra eccome. Mi chiedi se sono invidiosa della sua libertà e ti rispondo che essendo giovane e senza anelli al dito, ho la libertà di pensare solo per me, e di agire come è meglio per me, senza il rischio di rovinare nulla.
Se poi per te la libertà è per forza la notte di sesso con un tipo incontrato su internet per riempire il vuoto della vita familiare.. allora no, non sono libera, ma non invidio neppure chi è libero.
Fra l'altro Quintina mi sembra confusa dalle sue stesse reazioni, lucida nel raccontare quel che le è successo, ma non felice di questa boccata di libertà. Mi sembra.. se poi è felice sono contenta per lei, ho frainteso la parola scritta come spesso succede.
Forse l'invidioso potresti essere tu.



Comunque Conte/Lord, se vuoi ti do ragione così non ti disturbi ad irritarti così tanto per cose non scritte a te. Nessuno sta attaccando Quintina ma tu te la prendi così a cuore che mi sorge il dubbio che tu voglia anche qui difendere te stesso.


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2009)

A volte un marito esce la mattina e non torna a casa la sera. 
Ogni giorno cerco di domandarmi: ho vissuto? ne è valsa la pena? ho cercato di costruire qualcosa, di fare qualcosa, per stare bene? E non in senso egoistico, perchè se poi sopravvivo, me ne pento! Ho cercato di fare oggi qualcosa che mi fa felice perchè so che è anche un mattoncino per la felicità di domani? 

Se lo chiederà quando la moglie dopo averlo scoperto, lo butta fuori da casa e lo spenna come un tacchino. E sarà nella schiera dei nuovi poveri...

Sul serio..io sarei un pò cauta..felicità o meno, non è bello trovarsi con il culo per terra.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, conte.. giri, giri intorno a cosa? ancora non si sa.
> non capisco cosa ravani a fare nel secchio, dato che hai scelto tu di essere infelice e non è stata la vita con le sue sfighe a farlo.


Cosa t'inventi donna?
A suo tempo, co raschio in fondo al barile vedrai...eheheheeheh...
Non ho certo scelto io certe infelicità...mi ci sono solo abituato...eheheheehe...ma piuttosto di niente...è meglio qualcosa...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Si vede che non sai come chiedere, forse.
> 
> L'anello al dito?! c'entra eccome. Mi chiedi se sono invidiosa della sua libertà e ti rispondo che essendo giovane e senza anelli al dito, ho la libertà di pensare solo per me, e di agire come è meglio per me, senza il rischio di rovinare nulla.
> Se poi per te la libertà è per forza la notte di sesso con un tipo incontrato su internet per riempire il vuoto della vita familiare.. allora no, non sono libera, ma non invidio neppure chi è libero.
> ...


Me stesso o la categoria?:mexican:
Mia cara, l'anello al dito...in certi frangenti è d'impaccio, in altri è garanzia di serietà...non so se capisci...:mexican::mexican:
Sono cose che si capiscono tra sposati sai???:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A volte un marito esce la mattina e non torna a casa la sera.
> Ogni giorno cerco di domandarmi: ho vissuto? ne è valsa la pena? ho cercato di costruire qualcosa, di fare qualcosa, per stare bene? E non in senso egoistico, perchè se poi sopravvivo, me ne pento! Ho cercato di fare oggi qualcosa che mi fa felice perchè so che è anche un mattoncino per la felicità di domani?
> 
> Se lo chiederà quando la moglie dopo averlo scoperto, lo butta fuori da casa e lo spenna come un tacchino. E sarà nella schiera dei nuovi poveri...
> ...


Già dopo averlo scoperto...:mexican::mexican::mexican:
Ma nel mio caso scoprirebbe solo l'acqua calda...
Sono ingenuo,
Ma non stupido...
Anzi sono un ruminante...
Ogni tanto mi viene fuori un rigurgito di memoria...
I conti non tornano e mi incazzo da morire...
E mi dico: " Ah ma allora, sta menando il can per l'aia, mi sta prendendo per il culo. Ok, si, si...".
Allora vivo così: Lascio lei convinta di avermi dato da intendere...e mi risolvo una montagna di seccature.

Quel giorno che dice...ah ma sai quella volta...era così e cosà...
Le risponderò, mi dispiace, guarda qua...era così e non cosà...

Quando succedono ste robe...rimane impietrita...eheheheehehe...

Ma mi piace molto l'idea che le donne pensino che io sia solo uno stupido bonaccione manipolabile a piacimento...
Si si palpa...


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2009)

Feci bene io ... dopo aver scoperto il suo tradimento, divorziai  ora viviamo insieme felici e liberi di andarcene in qualsiasi momento ognuno per fatti suoi ... abbasso gli obblighi 


.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah sono due?
> No, mia cara...il primo si, nel secondo ha fatto la famosa scelta empirica...e ora si gode la sua parte di paradiso...e scusatemi se è poco.


ogni tanto scivoli in questo tuo alter ego banale e volgare. Personalità multiple?


----------



## Mab (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me stesso o la categoria?:mexican:
> Mia cara, l'anello al dito...in certi frangenti è d'impaccio, in altri è garanzia di serietà...non so se capisci...:mexican::mexican:
> Sono cose che si capiscono tra sposati sai???:mexican::mexican::mexican:


E che c'entra?! Garanzia di serietà.. parli per esperienza personale?!
Bo. Cos'è la serietà pagare a metà la bolletta della luce?!:unhappy:
Bo di nuovo.
Comunque non trovo nessi. prima parli d'invidia, ti rispondo che non trovo nulla di invidiabile perchè non ho ancora legami che nel bene e nel male mi condizionino, e tu fai battute sull'anello?!
interessante, ma anche no.


----------



## Anna A (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parlare: fatto fino allo sfinimento.
> Minacciare: fatto.
> Posto l'out out: fatto.
> 
> ...


e pure tu c'hai ragione johnny..


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2009)

volevo chiederti grande: ma frequenti anche ragazze della tua età o te ne stai di quel che leggi da noi sciagurate carampane?


----------



## Mab (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Grande mi spiace ma qui ti devo contraddire.
> 
> La mia vita non vale zero. Assolutamente.
> 
> ...


Ovvio che la tua vita non vale zero. ed essere incasinata come donna sentimentalmente non vuol dire non essere una buona madre (anche se da figlia di genitori separati, lo dirò sempre: i figli vivono il tradimento come una faccenda di famiglia, come un rifiuto anche verso di loro, quindi la cosa è dolorosa un po' per tutti, non solo per la coppia), o una persona di successo nel lavoro.
Quella di Grande era una provocazione..per dirti (credo, almeno io l'ho letta così) che forse invece di riempire i buchi di ciò che non ti fa felice, potresti provare a cercare di risolvere la situazione, incavolandoti con tuo marito, discutendoci, con una vera volontà di cambiare le cose, sei sicura di aver fatto tutto tutto???
Io preferirei intestardirmi a ritrovare la serenità piuttosto che accontentarmi a momenti di barlumi di felicità che servono a dimenticare i problemi per lo spazio di un attimo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ogni tanto scivoli in questo tuo alter ego banale e volgare. Personalità multiple?


????Cosa c'entra questo con i due matrimoni di Quenty?
Secondo me, chi è passato per certe strade, non è affatto sprovveduto, MA anzi, compie di nuovo il passo con avvedutezza...
Vede a 360 gradi...


----------



## Airforever (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Air, tu perchè non hai mai tradito?*
> Ecco, al di là della tua risposta, io sono certa che ci sono molte persone che non tradiscono nè lo faranno mai. poi ci sono quelli che dopo la prima botta... capiscono, ed evitano. E ci sono i seriali.
> Il mondo è fatto di persone tutte diverse e proprio lì sta il bello.
> Non so dov'è la donna giusta per te, nè so chi è.
> ...


Non ho mai tradito perchè ho sempre amato le persone con le quali stavo. Nonostante i loro difetti, lacune, mancanze, carenze e... due paia di corna da una di essere regalatemi.
Quando sei preso/a da una persona non ti guardi attorno. Mai. Secondo me, chi tradisce, in fin dei conti non è così preso dal partner. Attenzione, non sto dicendo che non lo sia mai stato/a, ma di certo non lo è più.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> E che c'entra?! Garanzia di serietà.. parli per esperienza personale?!
> Bo. Cos'è la serietà pagare a metà la bolletta della luce?!:unhappy:
> Bo di nuovo.
> Comunque non trovo nessi. prima parli d'invidia, ti rispondo che non trovo nulla di invidiabile perchè non ho ancora legami che nel bene e nel male mi condizionino, e tu fai battute sull'anello?!
> interessante, ma anche no.


Non scherzare su ste robe, sai?
C'è gente che ti è fedele, ma ti scarica addosso tutta la responsabilità del rapporto...stiamo bene attenti...
Interessante che tu veda dei condizionamenti in certi legami...

Mia cara, io posso fare battute sull'anello. Posso.
Perchè ho portato quell'anello.
Ho infilato quell'anello con tutte le mie buone intenzioni, che qua non si creda, che io abbia infilato quell'anello per poi dire a me stesso...adesso finalmente posso fare tutto quello che voglio tanto non andrà mai via.

Poi ho iniziato a non sopportare quell'anello, mi dava fastidio.
Poi l'ho schiacciato.
Poi l'ho venduto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Grande mi spiace ma qui ti devo contraddire.
> 
> La mia vita non vale zero. Assolutamente.
> 
> ...


I problemi nascono quando una persona investe TUTTO sul rapporto di coppia. QUando l'altro se ne va, tu resti con un pugno di mosche, e inizi a vedere tutto quello che hai sacrificato per niente. Solo perchè l'altro dava per scontato tutto ciò. 
Ho imparato che si può investire partendo da poco, poi sempre di più...sempre di più. Così ho fatto. 

Arrivato ad un certo punto mi sono trovato un muro invalicabile, altissimo. 

So cosa posso aspettarmi dal mio matrimonio e cosa no...

Voi dite che bisogna insistere a sbattere la testa contro il muro?
Liberissime...

Il muro non esiste?
Ma se non finirò mai di ringraziare chi me lìha mostrato.

Cosa c'è oltre il muro? Lei.

Lei dice che non ha mai permesso a nessuno di valicare quel muro, e tanto meno lo permetterà a me. Ergo?

C'è una cortina di ferro.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> volevo chiederti grande: ma frequenti anche ragazze della tua età o te ne stai di quel che leggi da noi *sciagurate carampane*?


Prego?landesina:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito perchè ho sempre amato le persone con le quali stavo. Nonostante i loro difetti, lacune, mancanze, carenze e... due paia di corna da una di essere regalatemi.
> Quando sei preso/a da una persona non ti guardi attorno. Mai. Secondo me, chi tradisce, in fin dei conti non è così preso dal partner. Attenzione, non sto dicendo che non lo sia mai stato/a, ma di certo non lo è più.


Air: in termini di tempo quanto è durata al massimo una tua storia?
Perchè cazzo la chiesa, parliamone, non concede a noi laici i lussi che concede ai religiosi?

Vuoi fare il frate? Ok, fai il prenoviziato, poi il noviziato dove per un anno osservi la regola senza impegni, poi per 6 volte emetti la professione temporanea, cioè sei legato a dei voti per un anno, rinnovabili a scadenza. Poi fai la professione solenne per tutta la vita, e se non ti va puoi sempre richiedere la riduzione ( notare il termine) allo stato laicale.

Invece, nessuno che sale all'altare può misurare i confini della cattiva o della bella sorte. 

Si sta da cani, quando in una coppia, per uno il sesso è importante 100 e per l'altro 50. 

Sarebbe bello arrivare a 75 a 75, invece, succede che quello a 100 deve scendere a zero.

Air, ama finchè vuoi...
Ma ricordati...che chi tradisce...lo fa perchè non si sente amato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Dicembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito perchè ho sempre amato le persone con le quali stavo. Nonostante i loro difetti, lacune, mancanze, carenze e... due paia di corna da una di essere regalatemi.
> Quando sei preso/a da una persona non ti guardi attorno. Mai. Secondo me, chi tradisce, in fin dei conti non è così preso dal partner. Attenzione, non sto dicendo che non lo sia mai stato/a, ma di certo non lo è più.


 
Air ti posso chiedere quanto tempo è durata la tua relazione di convivenza più lunga che hai avuto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Air: in termini di tempo quanto è durata al massimo una tua storia?*
> 
> Conte! Siamo telepatici?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ????Cosa c'entra questo con i due matrimoni di Quenty?
> Secondo me, chi è passato per certe strade, non è affatto sprovveduto, MA anzi, compie di nuovo il passo con avvedutezza...
> Vede a 360 gradi...



Nulla, ma tu sei una persona anche piacevole con cui parlare, ogni tanto perdi la tramontana e cominci a sparare  banalità a senso unico. Non ho capito se lo fai a scopo provocatorio, ma direi di no, è proprio come se ti scattasse un rélais e perdi di vista il quadro generale!

E allora giù con la stessa solfa, tutte son puttane, tutte si fanno i cazzi loro, idioti i mariti becchi, etc. etc.!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prego?landesina:


molto piu' carina di me, che stavo per risponderle: CARAMPANA A CHI!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> volevo chiederti grande: ma frequenti anche ragazze della tua età o te ne stai di quel che leggi da noi sciagurate carampane?


care le mie carampane...mi fate una tenerezza...sono così affezionato a voi...e parlo sempre di voi a mia moglie...ma lei non è gelosa...anzi, sonda il mio umore attraverso il forum...

" Caro sei depresso? Le tue carampane ti hanno bastonato?":carneval:
Pfui...figuriamoci...ma se è solo dopo i 40 che le donne capiscono come si fanno certe cose...ma figuriamoci...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ricordati...che chi tradisce...lo fa perchè non si sente amato.


Ci devo riflettere. Ma potrebbe anche essere.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Grande mi spiace ma qui ti devo contraddire.
> 
> La mia vita non vale zero. Assolutamente.
> 
> ...


 questa risposta mi piace molto quintina (e mi scuso per il tono forte che voleva svelare un pò di cose).
Ora mi verrebbe da chiederti se non puoi far 'riuscire' la parte sentimentale come hai fatto col resto....


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ci devo riflettere. Ma potrebbe anche essere.



Pensare cosa MK  chi tradisce e' un gran pezzo di merda, oltre un/una feroce egoista ... se ne infischia del dolore che provochera' all'altra parte, in quel momento esiste solo lui/lei ... ingannare e' la piu' grande vigliaccata.

Il tradimento ti cambia, non sei piu' la stessa persona di prima ... sia che lo subisci o, che ne sei la parte attiva.


Andiamo avanti va ...


.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Air: in termini di tempo quanto è durata al massimo una tua storia?*
> ...


No...siamo sulla stessa barca.
Oppure sono affinità elettive...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensare cosa MK  chi tradisce e' un gran pezzo di merda, oltre un/una feroce egoista ... se ne infischia del dolore che provochera' all'altra parte, in quel momento esiste solo lui/lei ... ingannare e' la piu' grande vigliaccata.
> 
> Il tradimento ti cambia, non sei piu' la stessa persona di prima ... sia che lo subisci o, che ne sei la parte attiva.
> 
> ...


Dai su, ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti...dai parliamone:
Ora sono a serio rischio tradi, perchè è da troppo tempo che non vedo...insomma...che non sto con una donna. 
Un conto è la botta di allegria...e dio solo sa...quanto io ne abbia bisogno...che tutti i miei santi numi mi aiutino...a finire quest'anno.
Insomma direi, il dessert, l'aperitivo che descrive Bruja.

Un conto è illudere l'altro senza guardare in faccia la realtà.

Cioè cosa capita quando scopri dietro l'amorevolissima persona che è il tuo partner, tutta una sua vita alternativa, con un'altra persona.

Distinguiamo...
Poi, io non sono mai riuscito a capire come si facciano beccare...
Cioè io non ho mai fatto mistero di niente e nessuno. 
Forse sono abituato ad un certo tipo di vita di coppia...in cui non c'è quel coinvolgimento...quel senso di appartenenza...

Dev'essere bellissimo sentire di appartenere a qualcuno, sentirsi dire...io ho te. 

Non capisco dove sia l'inganno comunque...
Poi cavoli ci sono anche esigenze fisiologiche...se una coppia coltiva con assiduità l'aspetto sessuale, che è come una ricreazione, un grande e bellissimo atto comunicativo, meno si ha tempo e voglia di andare in cerca altrove. Logico no? Chi me lo farebbe fare?

Marì che ti capita?

Insomma...il dolore cocente lo proverà chi è sempre stato fedele, magari rinunciando a occasioni o tentazioni...che ne so...


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...se una coppia coltiva con assiduità l'aspetto sessuale, che è come una ricreazione, un grande e bellissimo atto comunicativo, meno si ha tempo e voglia di andare in cerca altrove. Logico no? Chi me lo farebbe fare?


Guarda che non si tradisce solo per quello eh.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Guarda che non si tradisce solo per quello eh.


Beh...come ho sempre sostenuto...è tutto un sistema di concause ed eventi...
Ripeto: capita e non ci si può fare nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> io vado via per il ponte.
> 
> ...


Beata te...:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì che ti capita?
> 
> Insomma...il dolore cocente lo proverà chi è sempre stato fedele.....


Rimembravo Pinceton, rimembravo ... le cicatrici restano per sempre.


.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rimembravo Pinceton, rimembravo ... le cicatrici restano per sempre.
> 
> 
> .


E queste cicatrici t'impediranno di amare un'altra persona?
Ho compreso che finchè sarò sempre pronto a rivendicare delle cicatrici, non riuscirò mai a ricostruire niente.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2009)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> io vado via per il ponte.
> 
> ...


brava, goditi la vacanza con i tuoi bambini!!:up:


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2009)

*..........*



contepinceton ha detto:


> care le mie carampane...mi fate una tenerezza...sono così affezionato a voi...e parlo sempre di voi a mia moglie...ma lei non è gelosa...anzi, sonda il mio umore attraverso il forum...
> 
> " Caro sei depresso? Le tue carampane ti hanno bastonato?":carneval:
> Pfui...figuriamoci...ma se è solo dopo i 40 che le donne capiscono come si fanno certe cose...ma figuriamoci...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tua moglie é una gran donna... ha certo capito che non ha grandi motivi di essere gelosa se ti capiscono solo dopo i 40... dopo quell'età la progettualità é abbastanza statica nella relazioni extra

Normale che sondi il tuo umore... credo sia una costante di tutte le donne mature valutare prima la situazione tattica e poi regolarsi nella strategia:up:
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2009)

*....*

Stavo facendo una riflessione... avete detto che chi tradisce non si sente amato, come mai la psicologia di solito dice che chi é geloso più che amare 
teme il non essere amato?
Sono le due facce di una stessa medaglia? Si tradisce perché non si é amati o anche perché si desidera più essere amati che amare, ed allora si cambia il gioco in corsa perché così cambia il soggetto da amare? 
O ancora, si vuole restare nell'amore di coppia ma cercare anche un amore terzo... ed in questo caso che maturità d'amore ha questo modo d'amare?
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (6 Dicembre 2009)

*Ecco il Gramellini d'oggi*

*Prova anche tu l’ecologia dei sentimenti
PEGEEN*
_Sono una ragazza momentaneamente libera da relazioni, ma non per questo alla spasmodica ricerca di un compagno. Diciamo che sono in una fase della mia vita sentimentale molto tranquilla, in cui «esco, faccio cose, vedo persone…», senza che capiti nulla. Sabato pomeriggio, durante un piacevole pranzo (o brunch, come si usa dire ora) in un piacevole locale, un'amica racconta due situazioni analoghe successe a due sue amiche (scusate i giri di parole).

La prima, sposata da un tot di anni, con un figlio, incontra un suo ex compagno di scuola, iniziano a sentirsi, vedersi, scoprono di «dialogare così bene» (come ha detto alla mia amica) che ne nasce una relazione. 

La seconda, anch'essa sposata da circa dieci anni, tre figli, mai stata innamorata del marito (non si capisce, allora, perché l'abbia sposato), a una cena incontra un suo ex ragazzo, attualmente sposato o convivente, scoprono «quanto è bello dialogare», vengono travolti dalla passione e il resto lo potete immaginare.

Allora mi è venuto un dubbio: io, nel mio stato di persona, ultratrentenne, «libera da relazioni sentimentali», ultimamente non ho avuto incontri significativi; mentre pare incontrare molto chi ha già sulle spalle un vissuto di un certo tipo (marito, ex marito, figli)… 

Che fare, allora, devo inventarmi un marito, ex marito e dei figli per suscitare l'interesse che una persona «libera da relazioni sentimentali» non suscita?_


*Risposta*
In un giornale tutto verde come quello di oggi, ho scelto la tua lettera non inquinata da amori & dolori in corso perché mi offriva l’opportunità di parlare di ecologia dei sentimenti.


Sei in un momento della vita in cui hai tempo e spazio per fare pulizia e per risparmiare energia buona, invece di sprecarla con il primo che capita. Riesci persino a dire la celebre battuta di Nanni Moretti («vedo ggente, faccio cose») senza sembrare né snob né cafonal, i due inquinamenti diversi ma speculari che ammorbano la nostra società. E, proprio come chi fa la raccolta differenziata e si chiede se serva a qualcosa, visto che il resto del condominio se ne infischia, anche a te viene il dubbio che le amiche inquinanti siano più furbe di te.


Più furbe, certo. Ma anche più felici? Su questo ho qualche dubbio. E ne ho ancora di più sul fatto che comportarsi come loro renderebbe felice una come te. Gli incontri d’amore sono uno specchio che riflette il proprio stato d’animo. Chi ha una vita complicata e incoerente troverà persone incoerenti che gliela complicheranno ancora di più. Anziché risolvere i problemi, tenderà ad accumularli, continuando a pensare che la felicità si trovi nella quantità delle esperienze invece che nella qualità. Mi riferisco, per esempio, agli amanti Duplex. Quel genere di uomini e di donne che tendono a clonare ogni aspetto della loro esistenza - partner, case, città - pur di riempire con delle sicurezze effimere la voragine di inadeguatezza che li fa sentire fuori posto dappertutto.


Lo sviluppo sostenibile è un concetto applicabile anche all’amore. Alla lunga nessuno può sperperare emozioni, gettando i rifiuti affettivi dove capita, senza pensare ai danni psicologici che provoca agli altri e a se stesso, neanche fosse protetto da una clausola speciale di impunità. Prima o poi, e più prima che poi, la vita gli presenterà il conto, sotto forma di depressione o di traumi.


Tu hai fatto una scelta alternativa. Forse non è stata nemmeno una scelta, ma ti sei comunque messa nelle condizioni di puntare al bersaglio grosso: una vita più semplice, più nitida e meno sottoposta al logorio dei compromessi continui con la propria coscienza. Dovrai farne anche tu, perché solo i fanatici dividono di continuo il bene dal male e il giusto dallo sbagliato: quando parlano di ambiente come quando parlano di amore. Però qualche regola ci vuole. Un’ecologia minima dei sentimenti.


Imparare prima a voler bene a te stessa e poi dopo, soltanto dopo, metterti in cerca di una persona a cui voler bene (e che ne voglia a te). Questo per proteggerti dai principali veleni che inquinano l’amore: l’egoismo e la dipendenza eccessiva.


Rispettare, rispettarsi. La parola «rispetto» è una delle più abusate degli ultimi anni. La sentiamo risuonare negli stadi sulla bocca degli ultrà e in quella dei politici durante le loro litigate quotidiane. Dicono «rispetto» ma in realtà pensano orgoglio, amor di sé, difesa impaurita della propria sfuggente identità.


C’è un proverbio finlandese che afferma: se ognuno pulisce davanti a casa, alla fine tutta la città sarà pulita. Ecco, fossi in te non mi preoccuperei di quelli che accumulano la polvere dinanzi all’uscio con la scusa che «tanto lo fanno tutti».


Continua a ripulire con tranquillità la tua vita. Prima o poi, e più prima che poi, troverai lungo la strada un uomo con la ramazza in mano, che avrà messo a tal punto ordine nella sua anima da essere attratto soltanto da chi abbia saputo compiere il suo stesso lavoro.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tua moglie é una gran donna... ha certo capito che non ha grandi motivi di essere gelosa se ti capiscono solo dopo i 40... dopo quell'età la progettualità é abbastanza statica nella relazioni extra
> 
> Normale che sondi il tuo umore... credo sia una costante di tutte le donne mature valutare prima la situazione tattica e poi regolarsi nella strategia:up:
> Bruja


Mah se è una gran donna non lo so. Sento che lei è molto equilibrata.
Sulla gelosia, sto elaborando il mio concetto.
Ma non ha mai fatto una scenata di gelosia in tutta la mia vita, ma è anche vero che non mi ha mai "beccato".
Sonda il mio umore...??? 
Non me ne sono mai accorto...
Comunque dopo questo complimento penso che si deciderà a entrare su tradi...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stavo facendo una riflessione... avete detto che chi tradisce non si sente amato, come mai la psicologia di solito dice che chi é geloso più che amare
> teme il non essere amato?
> Sono le due facce di una stessa medaglia? Si tradisce perché non si é amati o anche perché si desidera più essere amati che amare, ed allora si cambia il gioco in corsa perché così cambia il soggetto da amare?
> O ancora, si vuole restare nell'amore di coppia ma cercare anche un amore terzo... ed in questo caso che maturità d'amore ha questo modo d'amare?
> Bruja


Infatti, mi hanno sempre detto che fraintendo la "gelosia"...
Quello che io chiamo gelosia è una sorta di morsa dentro, ma non so come spiegarvi, ( forse sarò perverso) sfocia in piacere...
Io non ho certo paura di non essere amato, ho scoperto che io faccio una fatica boia a sentire l'amore degli altri.
Ma sono io il sordo, o effettivamente quest'amore non c'è?
Se tu ti fai una sega mentale per cui, ti immagini che vorresti essere amato in un certo modo sennò non è amore, finisci mooooooooooooooolto deluso.

Non so proprio perchè si tradisce...non c'è un perchè...
Capita.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2009)

*riquoto*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tua moglie é una gran donna... ha certo capito che non ha grandi motivi di essere gelosa se ti capiscono solo dopo i 40... dopo quell'età la progettualità é abbastanza statica nella relazioni extra
> 
> Normale che sondi il tuo umore... credo sia una costante di tutte le donne mature valutare prima la situazione tattica e poi regolarsi nella strategia:up:
> Bruja


Mia moglie ha riso, dicendo che non ho capito cosa hai scritto.
Insomma non c'entra l'età...io intendevo dire che solo dopo i 40 finalmente le donne hanno imparato come ci si comporta a letto!
Non so come spiegare sta cosa...ma è così.

Mica ponevo l'accento sulla capacità di comprensione delle donne nei miei riguardi...perchè alle volte mi sento più capito da mia figlia che non da mia moglie!!!

Tattica, strategia...insomma non sono robe per me...

Usate delle tattiche?
Ho sempre avuto la vaga impressione che mi fate fare sempre quello che volete, autoconvincendomi che sono io a volere certe cose...
Quindi...non mi pongo il problema, ma mi rassegno!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Prova anche tu l’ecologia dei sentimenti*
> *PEGEEN*
> _Sono una ragazza momentaneamente libera da relazioni, ma non per questo alla spasmodica ricerca di un compagno. Diciamo che sono in una fase della mia vita sentimentale molto tranquilla, in cui «esco, faccio cose, vedo persone…», senza che capiti nulla. Sabato pomeriggio, durante un piacevole pranzo (o brunch, come si usa dire ora) in un piacevole locale, un'amica racconta due situazioni analoghe successe a due sue amiche (scusate i giri di parole)._
> 
> ...


Vere...non ho capito niente...mi illumini?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2009)

a me sembra chiaro in modo cristallino 
C'è chi accumula sentimenti e relazioni come si accumulano gadget (in questo mondo consumista).

Gramellini inneggia a quello cui inneggiano molti di noi qui: pulizia mentale, dignità, decoro.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me sembra chiaro in modo cristallino
> C'è chi accumula sentimenti e relazioni come si accumulano gadget (in questo mondo consumista).
> 
> Gramellini inneggia a quello cui inneggiano molti di noi qui: pulizia mentale, dignità, decoro.


Beato chi riesce a vivere come dici tu nelle righe sopra...

Sulle righe sotto...paga?
Caro Gramellini, facendo come dici tu, l'ho sempre presa nel culo.

Insomma: io sono un lupo, e ho fame, se voglio una gallina, vado con dignità e decoro a chiedere, per favore, fammi la carità?
Il fattore mi sparerà...

Invece so che devo andare di notte, sfidando mille e più insidie...

Ripeto...una sporca guerra...
Poi mi accuseranno di aver ammazzato una gallina...e io risponderò...il mio stomaco è pieno...
Oggi ho mangiato, 
Domani non si sa...

Non sono come voi animali domestici...che pendete dal becchime...


----------



## giobbe (8 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beato chi riesce a vivere come dici tu nelle righe sopra...
> 
> Sulle righe sotto...paga?
> Caro Gramellini, facendo come dici tu, l'ho sempre presa nel culo.
> ...


View attachment 3474


----------



## Bruja (8 Dicembre 2009)

*conte*

Per certi versi il tuo ragionamento fila...
La necessità spesso sovrasta la voglia di essere virtuosi.
Io capovolgerei l'assunto: a volte si rimprovera chi non ha il coraggio di fare scelte forti... e per certi versi é giusto, la vita necessita di coraggio in quasi tutte le sue manifestazioni, però farei dei distinguo.
Faccio un esempio a campione: ci troviamo davanti ad una donna ancora giovane, con figli piccoli, rinunciando al lavoro perché si é dedicata alla famiglia come libera scelta, e capita che la coppia vada in crisi.
Se la crisi, al di là delle sue dinamiche, non é recuperabile abbiamo una donna che vorrebbe magari chiudere il rapporto, non può per motivi economici e di responsabilità verso i figli, e pur cercando lavoro non lo trova.
A questo punto possiamo dire che questa persona non ha coraggio? Non sceglie? O dobbiamo dire che le persone si comportano come possono in base alla situazione che vivono e che certe scelte coraggiose spesso sono supportate da una situazione che le rende possibili?
Non voglio fare la punta  a nulla, ma proprio qualche mese fa ho avuto occasione di vedere una situazione simile fra le mie conoscenze e, di più, il marito ha sistemato la situazione socio-economica in modo da apparire quasi indigente...
Ecco, questo a significare che nella vita si gioca con le carte che il mazziere ci ha dato, e non sempre vincere o perdere é merito o sfortuna, dipende molto da come procede il gioco e dalle nostre capacità di cambiarlo in corsa, ma se le carte non vengono...
Ho visto persone coraggiosissime quando hanno avuto modo di esserlo, sia pur rischiando, ma se non si hanno basi accettabili... non si combatte la guerra della vita con una spada di cartone o un fuciletto di legno; in certi casi una resistenza, magari passiva, fa parte di un'altra guerra, quella della consapevolezza che ci sono eroismi spiccioli che si consumano quotidianamente in nome di un superiore interesse.
E' la grandezza delle piccole cose, delle piccole scelte, delle privazioni generose.
A chiudere, quando dico che il danaro, non la ricchezza, ma il danaro sufficiente permette la "libertà" di scelta, che é la prima libertà in assoluto, credo di sostenere un concetto indiscutibilmente condivisibile.
Il non scegliere per motivi sentimentali, passionali, nostalgici, pavidi o di diversa natura, é altro... 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (8 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono come voi animali domestici...che pendete dal becchime...


animale domestico ci sarai tu.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> animale domestico ci sarai tu.


Dio che palle che sei...
Ma mi hai letto...
cazzo...è il lupo che parla agli animali domestici della fattoria...cavoli...
Non voi, inteso, voi del forum...
Ma diomio...che manie di persecuzion...
Che roba...non ti va mai bene niente..


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stavo facendo una riflessione... avete detto che chi tradisce non si sente amato, come mai la psicologia di solito dice che *chi é geloso più che amare *
> *teme il non essere amato?*
> *Sono le due facce di una stessa medaglia? Si tradisce perché non si é amati o anche perché si desidera più essere amati che amare, ed allora si cambia il gioco in corsa perché così cambia il soggetto da amare? *
> O ancora, si vuole restare nell'amore di coppia ma cercare anche un amore terzo... ed in questo caso che maturità d'amore ha questo modo d'amare?
> Bruja


Bella riflessione Bruja, sì credo che il punto sia proprio questo, si desidera più essere amati che amare e allora si cambia il gioco in corsa. Per tornare poi OVVIAMENTE al punto di partenza, perchè non è che cambiando il soggetto cambi la situazione...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Bella riflessione Bruja, sì credo che il punto sia proprio questo, si desidera più essere amati che amare e allora si cambia il gioco in corsa. Per tornare poi OVVIAMENTE al punto di partenza, perchè non è che cambiando il soggetto cambi la situazione...


E se il bisogno di essere amato soverchia quello di amare che si fa?
Si passa la vita in cerca di compensazioni?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> View attachment 13



Ma sai Giobbe che ero a letto e sono tornato al pc, perchè mi è venuta in mente questa...

Ma se devo essere sincerissimo...da un po' di tempo a sta parte mi sento come vilcoyote!!!:carneval:


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se il bisogno di essere amato soverchia quello di amare che si fa?
> Si passa la vita in cerca di compensazioni?


Si cerca di lavorare su se stessi per capire dove sta il problema. Altrimenti sì, si passa la vita in cerca di compensazioni, dove non contano le persone che si incontrano ma quanto possano essere utili allo scopo...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Si cerca di lavorare su se stessi per capire dove sta il problema. Altrimenti sì, si passa la vita in cerca di compensazioni, dove non contano le persone che si incontrano ma quanto possano essere utili allo scopo...


Direi che sono sempre vissuto secondo la seconda ipotesi...
Vediamo se riesco ad accettare le sfida di lavorare su me stesso...
Non vorrei mai combattere contro i mulini a vento.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dio che palle che sei...
> Ma mi hai letto...
> cazzo...è il lupo che parla agli animali domestici della fattoria...cavoli...
> Non voi, inteso, voi del forum...
> ...



Era una BATTUTA, conte, rilassati!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Era una BATTUTA, conte, rilassati!


Ok...ora è tutto ok....
Stasera sto da dio...:up:


----------

